# [Diablo 2 - LoD] Charakterentwicklung Paladin



## Wetterfrosch87 (16. Februar 2006)

Hallo ihr,

nachdem ich nun inzwischen bereits mehrere Charaktere angefangen habe, und früher oder später immer feststellen musste, dass ich sie völlig verskillt hatte, wollte ich mir bei euch ein paar Ratschläge einholen.

Mein nächster Charakter soll ein Paladin werden. Soviel steht fest. Aber wie schaut's mit den Fähigkeits- und Eigenschaftswerten aus?

Ich dachte an (je Aufstieg)
2 Punkte Stärke
2 Punkte Vitalität
1 Punkt Geschicklichkeit

Oder brauche ich auch Energie (wegen magischen Fertigkeiten)?

Bei den Fähigkeiten dachte ich an
- Heiliger Schild
- Eifer
- Fanatismus

Was haltet ihr von "Opfer"?


Ich weiß, dass es eigentlich zum Spiel gehört, dererlei Dinge selbst herauszufinden, aber nachdem ich schon meherere Charaktere aufgrund Verskillung gelöscht habe, wollte ich wenigstens diesen einen Charakter etwas länger benutzen können.


Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus,
Wetterfrosch87


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (16. Februar 2006)

Ich wuerde mir vorher lieber einige Guides durchlesen 
http://diablo2.ingame.de/tips/guides/pala.php


----------



## Kandinata (16. Februar 2006)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 16.02.2006 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wuerde mir vorher lieber einige Guides durchlesen
> http://diablo2.ingame.de/tips/guides/pala.php



gegen verskillung gibts ne grundregel

bei den meisten chars sind 50% der skills nutzlos
bei den meisten chars sind erst die level 26-30er skills brauchbar

das heisst, man skillt immer nur 1 punkt was man braucht (gibt freaks die haben diablo schonmal ohne nen einzigen skill gespielt... ich kenne da einen... druide mit ner pike ohne nen skill nur statpoints^^)... und dann erst nacher die maximalen angriffskills

die punkte dazwischen setzt man meiste zeit eigentlich in passive fertigkeiten oder dinge die man nacher eh voll pusht... heisst, verteigigungssteiernde sachen bzw wiederstand, und beherrschungen

das ist sone grundregel

das heisst, beispiel der barbar...

überlegung, schwert, axt oder sontwas

dann skillt man auf schwert beherrschung...

dann doppelschwung 1 punkt drauf wenn man mit 2 waffen kämpft und nacher zu raserei über geht

oder doch einhand waffen und amok mit wirbelwind...

dann skillt man nur einzelne punkte und dann eben amok und wirbelwind hoch

barbar hat passive skills wie steinhaut, braucht man, also punkte drauf...

und schreie genauso, verteidigungsschrei, braucht man auch und kriegt man früh, also auch punkte drauf

wenn sie die chars so aufbaut, kann man sich nicht verskillen


----------



## PenDragon (17. Februar 2006)

Wetterfrosch87 am 16.02.2006 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr,
> 
> nachdem ich nun inzwischen bereits mehrere Charaktere angefangen habe, und früher oder später immer feststellen musste, dass ich sie völlig verskillt hatte, wollte ich mir bei euch ein paar Ratschläge einholen.
> 
> ...



Der Char den du vorschlägst is weit verbreitet (FanaZealot) und lässt sich auch gut spielen bis zum Schwierigkeitsgrad Hölle. Dann spätestens brauchst du die richtig guten Ausrüstungsgegenstände sonst machst keinen Spass weil du ständig stirbst.

Wenn du Ihn probieren willst dann empfehle ich dir nichts auf Energie zu geben da der Startwert völlig ausreicht.
Stärke nur soviel wie du für die Ausrüstung brauchst.
Geschick so 180 für Angriffswert und Block.
Soviel du kannst in Vitalität.
Skillung: erst Fanatismus, Eifer, Opfer und Holy Shild max skillen. Dann Überzeugung und Trotz(nicht max nötig).

Viel Spass

Greetz Pen


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (17. Februar 2006)

> Der Char den du vorschlägst is weit verbreitet (FanaZealot) und lässt sich auch gut spielen bis zum Schwierigkeitsgrad Hölle. Dann spätestens brauchst du die richtig guten Ausrüstungsgegenstände sonst machst keinen Spass weil du ständig stirbst.



Das dürfte aber wohl für jeden Charakter gelten, egal wie geskillt, oder?



> Wenn du Ihn probieren willst dann empfehle ich dir nichts auf Energie zu geben da der Startwert völlig ausreicht.
> Stärke nur soviel wie du für die Ausrüstung brauchst.
> Geschick so 180 für Angriffswert und Block.
> Soviel du kannst in Vitalität.



In Ordnung. Mach ich.




> Skillung: erst Fanatismus, Eifer, Opfer und Holy Shild max skillen. Dann Überzeugung und Trotz(nicht max nötig).



Bei Opfer war ich noch am überlegen. Braucht man das wirklich? Für mich sah das eher nachteilig aus, wenn einem Lebenspunkte abgezogen werden. Oder ist das nicht so gravierend?
Und aus welchen Gründen sollte ich Trotz skillen? Mit dem Heiligem Schild müssten die Verteidigungswerte doch gar nicht so schlecht sein.

NACHTRAG: Ich bin gerade auch am überlegen, wie ich die zwei Waffenfächer belege. Ist eine Eindhandwaffe und Schild im einen Fach und eine Zweihandwaffe fürs zweite sinnvoll?


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (17. Februar 2006)

Opfer brauchst du als Sinergy für Eifer
auf deutsch:
ab version 1.10 wurden sogenannte Synergien eingeführt .
Zb:
Skill x bringt dir +7%schaden auf Skill y
wenn du also skill y max hast ,
kannst du mit skill x den schaden nochmal drastisch erhöhen .

Ist afaik egal welches du zuerst skillst , du hast immer den gleichen schaden am Ende (rein theoretisch zumindest , weil du nachher gegenstände hast , die den schaden evtl erhöhen. )

achja:
http://www.indiablo.de wär vielleicht hilfreich für dich

Edit:
wurd ja schon geposted


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (17. Februar 2006)

Danke. Das mit den Fähigkeiten weiß ich jetzt wie ich es machen werde. Die Internetseite ist auch wirklich gut.

Was würdet ihr mir denn zu den Waffenslots raten? Eher Einhandwaffe und Schild sowie Zweihandwaffe, oder Waffen mit verschiedenen Elementarboni (Gift, Eis, Untote usw)? In Sacred war das ja extrem nützlich, und in Diablo 2?


Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## German_Ripper (17. Februar 2006)

Wetterfrosch87 am 16.02.2006 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr,
> 
> nachdem ich nun inzwischen bereits mehrere Charaktere angefangen habe, und früher oder später immer feststellen musste, dass ich sie völlig verskillt hatte, wollte ich mir bei euch ein paar Ratschläge einholen.
> 
> ...



Wenn du es selber testen willst, empfehle ich Dir eine Trainer zu benutzen und Car so zu skillen wie du es Dir vorstellen könntest. Deine Gegener passen sich automatisch deinem Level an. Dann siehst Du was du brauchst oder die fehlt. Aber ganz unabhängig davon soll der Trainer dir nur die Richtung weisen damit du nichts falsch machst. Cheaten is sch...


----------



## Irathus (18. Februar 2006)

Wetterfrosch87 am 17.02.2006 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke. Das mit den Fähigkeiten weiß ich jetzt wie ich es machen werde. Die Internetseite ist auch wirklich gut.
> 
> Was würdet ihr mir denn zu den Waffenslots raten? Eher Einhandwaffe und Schild sowie Zweihandwaffe, oder Waffen mit verschiedenen Elementarboni (Gift, Eis, Untote usw)? In Sacred war das ja extrem nützlich, und in Diablo 2?
> 
> ...



Also ich würde dir empfehlen einen Schild mit einem schnellen Schwert zu benutzen. Denn ein Pala der mit nem guten Schild kann mit Holy Shield schöne  Verteidigungswerte erzielen und auch ganz viel blocken.

Ich spiele nen Barbaren und muss ständig Damage einsacken, ganz im Gegenteil zu meinem Freund der nen Pala spielt und nen Shild benutzt. Entweder er blockt den Schlag mit seinem Schild oder der Verteidigungswert is hoch genug um den Angreifer nicht treffen zu lassen. Also hat Holy Shield nen großen Vorteil gegenüber einem 2hand Schwert.

Aber eins noch zum thema Paladin als Klasse: Mann kann ihn für Multiplayer entweder auf Auren skillen die Mitspieler mehr Damage machen lassen und dann selber kräftig dazuhauen (siehe Kombination Fanatismus und Eifer bzw. Rache), oder mann skillt für Singleplayer auf Holy Shield und eine Aura nach Wahl für effektives killen (Holy Shield und Dornen z.B).

Und immer mal Bossruns machen um uniques und set-sachen zu bekommen....


Signed, Irathus.


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (18. Februar 2006)

Irathus am 18.02.2006 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Wetterfrosch87 am 17.02.2006 21:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mit der Einhandwaffe + Schild hatte ich auch vor, aber was könnte ich denn dann nützliches mit dem zweiten Waffenfach machen? In der Regel hat man doch nur EINE beste Waffe/Schild.


----------



## outlawx (18. Februar 2006)

Wetterfrosch87 am 18.02.2006 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Irathus am 18.02.2006 15:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



viele verwenden den zweiten waffenslot um ne andere waffe, schild oder 2 waffen zu tragen, die evtl wenig schaden machen aber auf alle (oder die von dir gebrauchten) skills einen bonus von +1 bis +3 haben, um besser ruschen zu können oder so.


----------



## Irathus (18. Februar 2006)

Für palas macht es keinen unterschied was sie im 2 fach haben.

Es ist nur so, dass man anstatt in die Menge reinzurushen (was bei hell praktisch unmöglich ist)  manchmal auch eine Fernkampf-Waffe braucht um anzulocken. Wer da gerne eh Fist Of Heavens benutzt, für den ist es egal was er im 2. Slot hat. Doch wenn jemand  einen guten Speer hat, der verwendet einen Schild und hat auch im Fernkampf einen vorteil beim Holy Shield. 

Der 2.Slot ist eben für einen alternativen Ausweg im Kampf geignet. Und wenn du einen gescheiden Bogen oder Armbrust findest, dann setzt du die einfach ein, wenn eine Nahkampf Metzelei zum Tod führt. Außerdem kannst du die Aura Heiliger Frost benutzen um die Monster nicht so nah an dich ran zu lassen.


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (18. Februar 2006)

Irathus am 18.02.2006 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Für palas macht es keinen unterschied was sie im 2 fach haben.
> 
> Es ist nur so, dass man anstatt in die Menge reinzurushen (was bei hell praktisch unmöglich ist)  manchmal auch eine Fernkampf-Waffe braucht um anzulocken. Wer da gerne eh Fist Of Heavens benutzt, für den ist es egal was er im 2. Slot hat. Doch wenn jemand  einen guten Speer hat, der verwendet einen Schild und hat auch im Fernkampf einen vorteil beim Holy Shield.
> 
> Der 2.Slot ist eben für einen alternativen Ausweg im Kampf geignet. Und wenn du einen gescheiden Bogen oder Armbrust findest, dann setzt du die einfach ein, wenn eine Nahkampf Metzelei zum Tod führt. Außerdem kannst du die Aura Heiliger Frost benutzen um die Monster nicht so nah an dich ran zu lassen.



Danke euch allen. Werd mal schauen, was ich mach. Also, vielen Dank!


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (23. Februar 2006)

*[Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*

Hallo ihr,

ich bin inzwischen in der Schlucht der Magier (Akt 2) und habe nun noch ein paar weitere Fragen:

Es gibt sieben Gräber die mit Tal Rasha gekennzeichnet sind. Mit dem Questbuch kann ich sehen, welches das "echte" ist. Was wäre aber, wenn ich in ein anderes gehen würde? Ist mein Paladin dann automatisch tot, oder werde ich dort einfach nichts finden können?

Die andere Frage bezieht sich auf die Söldner. Momentan habe ich eine Lvl 21 Bogenschützin aus der Quest mit Blutrabe. Welcher Söldner ist denn für einen Paladin am besten geeignet? Ich habe gelesen, dass "Matcher" die beste Wahl sei, nur was ist denn ein "Matcher" eigentlich? Kann es eigentlich sein, dass es verschiedene Söldner gibt? Man kann nämlich zwischen offensiv, defensiv und Kampf (so weit ich das bisher sehen konnte) wählen. Was sind denn da die Unterschiede? Andere Verteidigungs-/ Angriffwerte?

Vielen Dank,
Wetterfrosch87


----------



## Kandinata (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Wetterfrosch87 am 23.02.2006 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr,
> 
> ich bin inzwischen in der Schlucht der Magier (Akt 2) und habe nun noch ein paar weitere Fragen:
> 
> ...



also, in der schlucht gibt 7 gräber, 1 hat den bösen duriel drin und die anderen sind voller monster und goldener kisten

ich mache eigentlich immer alle gräber durch, man kann ja was finden 
 

die defensiv/offensiv/kampf sind die bezeichnung für die auren die die söldner im 2ten akt haben

und welcher söldner am besten ist... nunja.... singleplayer empfehle ich akt3 söldner eis, da muss man nichts mehr machen

wer mehr auf kampf steht, der holt sich aus akt 5 nen barbaren, mit dem richtigen zeug und als pala noch ne gute aura, haut schon ordentlich rein

der allroundsöldner aber wäre der aus akt 2, guter schaden, brauchbare auren...


----------



## Intelkiller (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Wetterfrosch87 am 23.02.2006 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr,
> 
> ich bin inzwischen in der Schlucht der Magier (Akt 2) und habe nun noch ein paar weitere Fragen:
> 
> ...




em also bei den gräbern ist es so, wenn du ins falsche gehst dann kannste da alles killen, du findest aber halt nicht den sockel für den stab.

bei den söldnern ist es so das es in verschiedenen lvl verschiedene söldner gibt, mehr weiß ich da leider nciht. ist schon ein paar jahre her.


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*

Das heißt ich werd wohl oder übel meine Bogenschützin im 3. Akt in Rente schicken müssen, um mir einen Eiszauberer zuzulegen.

Was ist denn nun ein "Matcher"?


----------



## Kandinata (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Wetterfrosch87 am 24.02.2006 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt ich werd wohl oder übel meine Bogenschützin im 3. Akt in Rente schicken müssen, um mir einen Eiszauberer zuzulegen.
> 
> Was ist denn nun ein "Matcher"?



die taugt nix, nur ne höllenbögenschützin taugt etwas mit nem fetten bogen

problem, der akt5 söldner taugt erstwas wenn er hohes level ist

bleiben akt 2 oder 3 söldner, die taugen fast immer was egal welche items

wobei der akt2 söldner mit guten sachen ziemlich abgeht


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Kandinata am 24.02.2006 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wetterfrosch87 am 24.02.2006 12:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) Was ist eine "Höllenbogenschützin"?
2) Was ist denn nun dieser ominöse "Matcher"?
3) Bei den Söldnern des 2. Aktes: Eis, Feuer oder Blitz?

Ich hoffe ich nerve nicht mit meinen ganzen Fragen


----------



## Kandinata (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Wetterfrosch87 am 24.02.2006 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 24.02.2006 13:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hölle bogenschützin ist einfach schwierigkeitsgrad hölle akt 1 söldnerin 

der matcher habe ich keine ahnung, scheint nen begriff zu sein der noch recht neu ist, vor 2 jahren gabs den noch nicht

und wenn du akt3 meintest, dann eis, macht nicht ultra schaden, aber friert alles mit gletschernadeln ein


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Kandinata am 24.02.2006 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Wetterfrosch87 am 24.02.2006 17:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh ja, mein Fehler, war natürlich Akt 3. Danke!

Aber wo ist denn da der Unterschied ob ich jetzt meine Bogenschützin beibehalte bis zur Hölle, oder mir dann in der Hölle eine zulege? Wenn ich sie beibehalte dürfte sie eher stärker sein, oder?

Nebenbei, was für Söldner hat denn der 4. Akt? Mir fällt im Moment keiner ein ...


----------



## Kandinata (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*

naja, sie hat sofort höheres level, da sist die sache

und akt 4 hat ekienn söldner, da es damals rein storytechnisch nicht ging


----------



## Irathus (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*

Sers mal wieder...

Übrigens es lohnt sich, sich mercs zuzulegen da sie wie der 3. act merc macht, einfrieren, und so nem nahkämpfer mal aus der patsche helfen.

Und nicht geizig sein, wenn mann a bissl weiter ist und schon full uniques ist, dann schenkt man seinem merc einfach mal die sachen die man nicht braucht, und eigentlich scheiß drauf ob es ein unique oder rare ist...

Mit SHIFT + 1 oder SHIFT +2 und so weiter kann man seinen mitstreiter heilen, natürlich mit den entprechendem gürtelinhalt


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



> Sers mal wieder...
> 
> Übrigens es lohnt sich, sich mercs zuzulegen da sie wie der 3. act merc macht, einfrieren, und so nem nahkämpfer mal aus der patsche helfen.



Tschuldigung, bin mit dieser "Sprache" noch nicht so vertraut. Was ist denn ein "merc"? Ein Zauber? Ein Zauberer (aber "mercs")?



> Und nicht geizig sein, wenn mann a bissl weiter ist und schon full uniques ist, dann schenkt man seinem merc einfach mal die sachen die man nicht braucht, und eigentlich scheiß drauf ob es ein unique oder rare ist...



Da habe ich wohl noch einen laaangen Weg vor mir ... Woran erkenne ich, was "rare" und "unique" ist? Goldene bzw gelbe Schrift?



> Mit SHIFT + 1 oder SHIFT +2 und so weiter kann man seinen mitstreiter heilen, natürlich mit den entprechendem gürtelinhalt



Heia, danke! Wusste ich noch gar nicht.


Und euch allen noch ein ganz dickes Danke, dass ihr mir meine ganzen nervenden Fragen so geduldig beantwortet. DANKE!


----------



## Kandinata (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Wetterfrosch87 am 24.02.2006 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> > Sers mal wieder...
> >
> > Übrigens es lohnt sich, sich mercs zuzulegen da sie wie der 3. act merc macht, einfrieren, und so nem nahkämpfer mal aus der patsche helfen.
> 
> ...



tja, diablo freaks halten zusammen   

unique ist golden
rare ist gelb

und wenn man die sprache aufkommt von einem uu ist das ein unident unique

was beduetet, ein unique was unidentifiziert ist

bei guten sachen kann man so den preis erhöhen, nur kann man genauso verarscht werden bei einem trade, am hbesten bis man nen grossteil der sachen kennt, nicht auf solche geschäfte eingehen   

und mercs sind mercanarys (hoffentlich richtig geschrieben^^)


----------



## Irathus (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



> tja, diablo freaks halten zusammen
> 
> unique ist golden
> rare ist gelb
> ...




Hm, hm... Diablo Community Forever!!!!!   


Also mercs sind die leute die du anheuern kannst und englisch heißt es eigentlich "mercenaries"      

Und wenn es noch nicht da war, skill mindestens 3 punkte in dornen, manchmal hilft nur des


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



> Und wenn es noch nicht da war, skill mindestens 3 punkte in dornen, manchmal hilft nur des



Warum soll manchmal nur Dornen helfen? *versteh nicht*


----------



## Kandinata (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Wetterfrosch87 am 25.02.2006 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> > Und wenn es noch nicht da war, skill mindestens 3 punkte in dornen, manchmal hilft nur des
> 
> 
> 
> Warum soll manchmal nur Dornen helfen? *versteh nicht*



naja, dornen sind eigentlich verschwendete punkte

man kriegt mehr auf die fresse als dornen den schaden letztendlich zurückwirft


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*

Nochmal eine andere Frage:

Ich habe soeben meinen ersten goldenen Gegenstand, einen Schuppenpanzer, gefunden. Von den Werten her nahezu identisch mit dem Brustpanzer, den ich seit Mitte Akt 2 trage, eher stärker. Nun wundert mich aber, dass der Goldwert "nur" ~ 5000, im Vergleich zu den 15000 des Brustpanzers beträgt. Kann es sein, dass der Goldwert gar keine Richtlinie für die Güte des Gegenstandes ist? Bisher war ich, wenn ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte, immer nach dem Goldwert gegangen.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Wetterfrosch87 am 25.02.2006 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal eine andere Frage:
> 
> Ich habe soeben meinen ersten goldenen Gegenstand, einen Schuppenpanzer, gefunden. Von den Werten her nahezu identisch mit dem Brustpanzer, den ich seit Mitte Akt 2 trage, eher stärker. Nun wundert mich aber, dass der Goldwert "nur" ~ 5000, im Vergleich zu den 15000 des Brustpanzers beträgt. Kann es sein, dass der Goldwert gar keine Richtlinie für die Güte des Gegenstandes ist? Bisher war ich, wenn ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte, immer nach dem Goldwert gegangen.


Schau lieber nach den Boni, die ein Gegenstand gibt, und nicht nach dem Goldwert. 
Es gibt einige weisse Gegenstände, die mehr Gold wert sind, als blaue/goldene.


----------



## Kandinata (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 26.02.2006 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wetterfrosch87 am 25.02.2006 23:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau, die bögen bzw armbrüste, unique versionen bringen villeicht mal 10000 gold, nicht mehr

immer nach den bonis schauen, ist wirklich besser

und nen tip wenn man pleite sein sollte

lass waffen schuhe handschuhe gürtel liegen wenn sie nur weiss oder blau sind, die bringen kaum gold, nimm lieber weisse rüstungen oder blaue, sorc/toten stäbe mit, barbaren helme, toten schilde etcetera

das bringt wegen ihren +skill zu irgendwas meistens immer maximal gold


----------



## Irathus (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Kandinata am 25.02.2006 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Wetterfrosch87 am 25.02.2006 22:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja kann man so sagen aber es gibt relativ schwache gegner im normalen spiel, die wenig leben haben und nicht gescheide draufhauen. Gegen die schaltet man einfach dornen ein und lässt sie reihenweise sterben. Es ist eigentlich nur als farm - variante einsetzbar... Und es passiert mal, das es stellen mit vielen gegnern gibt, und ohne dornen kommt man da net weiter. Aber Kandinata hat recht, spätestens nightmare oder hell sind des verschwendete punkte... 

*hüstel hüstel* aber genug der theorie, dornen ist klsse für pvp... Bin scho oft genug um level 25 gegen leute gezogen die gegen dornen nichts machen konnten, oder se nicht rechtzeitg gemerkt habn.


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Irathus am 26.02.2006 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 25.02.2006 23:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für alle eure Antworten. (Da gilt Diablo II als stupides Haudrauf-und-Schlag-alles-tot Spiel, und man kann so schön drüber philosphieren *g*).



Was ist denn eine "farm-Variante"?


----------



## Irathus (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*

Diablo scheint nur ein hau drauf, macht aber viel spaß, wenn man sich richtig damit befasst...  

Farmen kann man in 3 varianten:

--- Gold farmen um z.b. seine ausrüstung zu reparieren oder heiltränke zu kaufen (darum sorge dich jetzt nicht, dies kommt erst in hell wo man so gute sachen hat, die einem z.b. erlauben eine bestimmte anzahl zaubersprüche zu sprechen die eigentlich einem barbaren oder einer andernen klasse als dir selbst angehören   ... und diese kosten mal um 1 million reparaturkosten um alle zaubersprüche aufzuladen [sogenannte "charges"] )

--- Expierience zu farmen, heißt dein level aufzustocken indem man stupide horden von monstern in zuvor erkundeten plätzen tötet, nur um erfahrung zu bekommen und aufzusteigen... (kurz: "exp farmen")

--- Oder ein "mf" farmen (also Magic Find), bei dem man endgegner so lange wegprügelt, neustartet, wegprügelt... bis man was seltenes (siehe Kandinata: unique oder set- gegenstände)  findet. (Da musst du auch noch aweng warten, im normalem spiel bringen solche aktionen nicht viel, in hell schon gewaltig  ) 


Na, hoffentlich hab ich dich jetzt aufgeklärt, aber trotzdem frag alles was dich interressiert, wir helfen gern...   :


----------



## Kandinata (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Irathus am 26.02.2006 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Diablo scheint nur ein hau drauf, macht aber viel spaß, wenn man sich richtig damit befasst...
> 
> Farmen kann man in 3 varianten:
> 
> ...




stimmt, "zauberstahl" ist zwar ziemlich schlecht als item, aber viele haben es als zweitwaffe, nur wegen dem bonus "teleportation charges"

besonders für runs wenn man kein barb (sprung) oder sorc (teleport) ist, einfach geil   

achja, es lohnt schon in normal mephsito runs zu machen, gibt gute mid level uniques


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Kandinata am 26.02.2006 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Irathus am 26.02.2006 14:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke. Im Moment habe ich auch gar keine Fragen mehr *g*


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*

Jetzt habe ich dann doch nochmal eine Frage:

Ich hatte gedacht, ich gehe bis Stärke 89, und gebe dann alles in Geschicklichkeit und Vitalität.

Das hier ist ein Auszug aus einem Charakter-Guide für Hammerdine:


> Stärke braucht der Hammadin nur, damit er in der Lage ist sämtliche Ausrüstungsgegenstände tragen zu können. Ergo bestimmen die gewählten Gegenstände wieviel man in Stärke investieren muss. Wer z. B. mit Guardian Angel (Schutzengel, Unique Rüstung) spielen möchte, braucht 118 Stärke, wer mit Herold von Zakarum (Unique Paladin Schild) spielen möchte, braucht 89 und wer mit einem auf die Elite Version upgegradeten Herold of Zakarum spielen möchte, der braucht 142 Stärke. (...)



Ist dieser "Guardian Angel" gut genug, dass es sich lohnt bis 118 Stärke zu gehen? Oder ist das für einen Fanazealot unwichtig?


Was bedeutet es denn, dass der "Herold of Zakarum" auf Elite Version geupgradet wird? Und lohnt sich das für meinen Fanazealot?


----------



## Kandinata (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Wetterfrosch87 am 27.02.2006 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt habe ich dann doch nochmal eine Frage:
> 
> Ich hatte gedacht, ich gehe bis Stärke 89, und gebe dann alles in Geschicklichkeit und Vitalität.
> 
> ...




schutzengel ist fast wie duriels schale, nur besser, heisst sehr viel mehr resists und an die 900 verteidigung oder so

und den herold upgraden heisst meines wissens das kman da spezielle runen/juwelen einsetzt, aber direkt welche weiss ich nicht


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Kandinata am 27.02.2006 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Wetterfrosch87 am 27.02.2006 12:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bedeutet das etwa, dass beim Einsetzen von Runen und Edelsteinen die Anforderungen bezüglich der Attribute steigen können? Das fände ich um ehrlich zu sein weniger toll.


----------



## Kandinata (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*

ich habe keine ahnung ^^

aber wie gesagt, ich habe vor 2 jahren aktiv diablo gespielt, version 1.09 oder so

aber nen unique upgraden wäre für mich runden oder juwele reinsetzen das es ne ultimative kombi ist

und glaube ja, wenns ne sehr gute rune ist, dann ändern sich die werte... aber gut 50 strenght mehr, weiss ich auch nicht wie das geht *g*


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*

Auch gut.

Was würdet ihr mir denn jetzt empfehlen:
Stärke 89, 118, 142 ?



NACHTRAG:

Ich hätte da auch noch zwei weitere Fragen:

1) Akt 2: Tal Rasha lässt sich anketten, und führt einen ewigen Kampf gegen Baal. Dann wird Baal (mit Tal Rasha) befreit und flieht. Als man dort ankommt, sind Diablo (der Wanderer) und Baal (Tal Rasha) schon weiter. Man findet nur noch Tyrael. Soweit müsste die Geschichte eigentlich stimmen. Aber wer um alles in der Welt war Duriel? Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass er jemals erwähnt wurde, bis ich dann vor ihm stand.

2) Mir kommt es immer so vor, als gäbe es tausende an Gegenständen. Goldene habe ich bisher erst eins gefunden. Wie kann es denn sein, dass so viele Spieler (z.B. in den Guides) über jeden einzelnen Gegenstand so gut Bescheid wissen? Findet man (z.B. Hölle) später mehr goldene Gegenstände, oder bleiben die so rar?




Ich hoffe, ich gehe euch nicht mit meiner ganzen Fragerei auf die Nerven. Auf jeden Fall ein dickes DANKE für alle eure Antowrten und Bemühungen!

Gruß,
Wetterfrosch87


----------



## outlawx (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Wetterfrosch87 am 27.02.2006 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch gut.
> 
> Was würdet ihr mir denn jetzt empfehlen:
> Stärke 89, 118, 142 ?
> ...




zu 1: http://www.battle.net/diablo2exp/monsters/act2-duriel.shtml

zu 2: später in alptraum und hölle findet man bei den baalruns und auch bei einigen anderen gegner häufiger uniques (goldene items). wenn der spieler das dann noch mit einer mf-sorc machen dann lohnt sich das richtig.


----------



## Kandinata (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*

wie gesagt, nacher wenn man dann stupide runs macht, dann findet man etliche uniques, und irgendwann findet man dann die guten sachen mehrmals und merkt sie sich


----------



## Sgod (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Wetterfrosch87 am 27.02.2006 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Was bedeutet es denn, dass der "Herold of Zakarum" auf Elite Version geupgradet wird? Und lohnt sich das für meinen Fanazealot?



Du kannst im Horadrimwürfel Gegenstände verwandeln (upgraden), von der normalen in die exceptional- und von der exc. in die Elite-Version. Zum Beispiel wird aus einem Kristallschwert (normal) eine Phasenklinge (exc.). Diese richtet dann zwar mehr Schaden an, erfordert dann aber auch mehr Stärke/Geschicklichkeit, um sie führen zu können. Das ganze funktioniert aber nur mit Rares/Uniques.

Die Rezepte sehen (Version 1.10) so aus:

Waffen (unique):
normal-->exc. : 1 Ral-Rune+1 Sol-Rune+1 perfekter Smaragd+ die normale unique-Waffe

exc.-->elite: 1 Lum-Rune+1 Pul-Rune+ 1 perfekter Smaragd+ die exc. unique-Waffe

Waffen (rare):
normal-->exc.:1 Ort-Rune+ 1Amn-Rune+ 1 perfekter Saphir+ die normale rare-Waffe

exc.-->elite:1 Fal-Rune+ 1 Um-Rune+ 1 perfekter Saphir+ die exc. rare-Waffe


Rüstungen (unique):
normal-->exc.: 1 Tal-Rune+ 1 Shael-Rune+ 1 perfekter Diamant+ die normale unique-Rüstung

exc.-->elite: 1 Ko-Rune+ 1 Lem-Rune+ 1 perfekter Diamant+ die exc. unique-Rüstung

Rüstungen (rare):

normal-->exc.: 1 Ral-Rune+ 1 Thul-Rune+ 1 perfekter Amethyst+ die normale rare-Rüstung

exc--->elite: 1 Ko-Rune+ 1Pul-Rune+ 1 perfekter Amethyst+ die exc. rare-Rüstung



Naja, bis du soweit bist brauchst du ja noch ein bisschen... 


Gruß Sgod


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Sgod am 28.02.2006 01:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Wetterfrosch87 am 27.02.2006 12:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke. Ich habe mich jetzt entschlossen, bis Stärke 142 zu gehen, in der Hoffnung, dass es sich mit dieser geupgradeteten "Herold of Zakarum" lohnt.

Da ich jetzt (wieder) keine Fragen habe, bleibt mir nur noch eins zu tun:

                    DANKE EUCH ALLEN!!!!!

Gruß,
Wetterfrosch87


----------



## Irathus (2. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*

Hey,

Wenn du sachen mit runen im cube upgradest, verlangen sie einen höheren level von dir. Für jede lederrüstung brauchst du mit nem elite-upgrade mindestens lvl 50... Und Herald Of Zarkanum mischt bei der elite-version nur 60 def hin, du brauchst aber schon 142 stärke um den zu tragen.   Also so viel bringt des net, und die runen Ko und Pul kann man für was anderes sparen.

Naja und so, bis du den pala shield (also HoZ) findest, des dauert...   

Ein guter schild für lvl 20-30 ist:

Stormguild	Large Shield

Chance to Block: 67%
30% Increased Chance of Blocking
Adds 1-6 Lightning Damage
+50% Enhanced Defense
+30 Defense
Lightning Resist 25%
Magic Damage Reduced by 1
Attacker Takes Lightning Damage of 3

oder:


Umbral Disk	Small Shield

Chance to Block: 60%
30% Increased Chance of Blocking
Hit Blinds Target
+48% Enhanced Defense
+30 Defense
+10 to Dexterity
+20 to Life
-2 to Light Radius


Der ist gut für knifflige stellen... Blendet das Ziel     ...

Sag noch mal plz wie hoch du grad bist.


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (4. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Irathus am 02.03.2006 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> Wenn du sachen mit runen im cube upgradest, verlangen sie einen höheren level von dir. Für jede lederrüstung brauchst du mit nem elite-upgrade mindestens lvl 50... Und Herald Of Zarkanum mischt bei der elite-version nur 60 def hin, du brauchst aber schon 142 stärke um den zu tragen.   Also so viel bringt des net, und die runen Ko und Pul kann man für was anderes sparen.
> 
> ...



Bin inzwischen auf dem Berg Arreat (beziehungsweise schleiche noch um ihn herum). Mein Paladin hat inzwischen Stufe 37 (meine Bogenschützin ebenfalls).

Kurz vor Diablo hatte ich etwas heftigere Probleme, weil durch das komplette Aufsparen von Fähigkeits-Punkten mein Paladin viel zu schwach war, und der einzige nennenswerte Schaden von meiner Bogenschützin ausging.

Jetzt habe ich die Fertigkeitspunkte alle auf einmal verteilt, und mein Paladin schnetzelt sich voller Freude durch sämtlicher Gegner.

Fanatismus 7
Eifer 10
Heiliger Schild 10
Trotz 5
und die restlichen Punkte musste ich ausgeben, um obige Fertigkeiten kriegen zu können.



Wenn ich dann an dieser Stelle noch einmal etwas fragen dürfte:

Ich wollte bei der Stärke bis 142 gehen (wegen HoZ), und möglichstviel in Vitalität (am Ende soll er gemäß einiger Guides für Fanazealots in etwa 1200-1500 Lebenspunkte haben).

Aber wie hoch soll vom Wert her die Geschicklichkeit ausgebaut werden? Mit den Formeln auf indiablo.de fange ich irgendwie nichts an.

Gruß,
Wetterfrosch87


----------



## Irathus (4. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*

Ähm,

Konzentrier dich nicht auf guides, spiel ein bisschen so wie es dir gefällt.

Palas brauchen zwar leben, aber da du gottesschild benutzt wirst du mit einem guten schild so viel blockrate und defense haben das du von gegnern nur teilweise getroffen wirst.

Das heißt du bist schon geschützt genug, und brauchst ein bisschen stärke um nicht eine halbe stunde mit low damage ein mann auf hell zu verprügeln...  

Und bis du lvl 99 bist, hast du schon mehr als 1000 lebenspunkte, und das ist für nen pala hoch genug.

Wenn du fanatismus benutzt, dann brauchst du dich nicht um die geschicklichkeit zu kümmern, diese erhöht nur deine angriffskraft und verteidigung. Da fanatismus dir angriffskraft gibt und gottesschild verteidigung, brauchst du geschicklichkeit nicht zu skillen.

Also geh lieber auf vitalität bis 150 oder so und dann kannst du alles auf stärke werfen, machst dann viel mehr damage.

Und frag weiter, alles was du nicht klar siehst


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (4. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Irathus am 04.03.2006 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm,
> 
> Konzentrier dich nicht auf guides, spiel ein bisschen so wie es dir gefällt.
> 
> ...



Um ehrlich zu sein, wollte ich mit der Stärke auf keinen Fall höher wie 142 gehen. Bereits bei den momentanen Werten (~110) kann ich kaum noch einen erhöhten Schaden feststellen. Deshalb halte ich eine höhere Vitalität für wichtiger wie eine sehr hohe Stärke, abgesehen davon, dass es gegenstandstechnisch eh nicht mehr viel zu bringen scheint.

Gruß,
Wetterfrosch87


----------



## Irathus (5. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*

Naja, du hast warscheinlich recht...

Doch mit unique waffen und lvl um 60 wirst du schon merken um was sich deine stärke auswikt... Oder nicht, es hängt von der waffe ab. 

Mein freund mit dem ich mit meinem barb zock, beschwert sich auf lvl 70 dass er seiner meinung nach zu wenig damage macht. Also skillt er jetzt auf stärke und teilweise merk ich den effekt schon.

Und mein 41 pala hat jetzt cleglaws tooth (16-70 dmg), 111 stärke, und macht mit fanat 16-405 damage per hit. Bedenken, dass cleglaws set für lvl 42 ganz schön biliig ist, dann kann man mit was gescheidem mehr als max. 1000 dmg per hit veranstalten. Mehr als 120 stärke brauch ich dann warscheinlich nicht.

Dann skill auf vitality, es lohnt sich schon.


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (5. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*

Hallo ihr,

inzwischen hätte ich wieder ein paar Fragen:

1) Ich hatte ein Stelle gefunden, an der anfangs jedesmal mehrere goldene und grüne Gegenstände zu finden waren. Seit ziemlich vielen Versuchen finde ich dort aber nur noch magische (blaue) Gegenstände. Kann das Programm sich merken, wo man die ganze Zeit Gegner verkloppt, und darauf reagieren, oder bilde ich mir das nur ein?

2) Inzwischen habe ich in etwa ein dutzend goldene Gegenstände gefunden. Von denen war aber bisher nur eines wenigstens ansatzweise brauchbar. Mit meinem Barbar, den ich seinerzeit auf v1.09d noch hatte, war jeder goldene Gegenstand ein wahres Wunder verglichen mit normalen Gegenständen. Wurden die goldenen Gegenstände etwa abgewertet?

3) Und jetzt noch etwas über das ich mich ziemlich ärgere: Ich habe heute früh Baal zum ersten Mal besiegt (*freu*). Auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad Normal hatte ich die ganze Karte, jede Höhle und jeden Winkel untersucht und die Karte somit ganz freigelegt gehabt. Dass es auf Alptraum wieder als dunkel ist, finde ich in Ordnung, sonst wäre es ja langweilig. Aber als ich jetzt wieder in Normal kurz spielen wollte, war die ganze Karte wieder unaufgedeckt, sprich allles sah aus wie noch nie erforscht. Ist das etwa normal, dass bei jedem Wechsel des Schwiereigkeitsgrades die Karte wieder verdunkelt (eigentlich eher gelöscht, man siehts ja nimmer) wird?


----------



## Kandinata (5. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Wetterfrosch87 am 05.03.2006 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr,
> 
> inzwischen hätte ich wieder ein paar Fragen:
> 
> ...




zu 1.

es ist einbildung, JEDER gegner kann nen item droppen obs gold gesockelt gelb oder set ist egal

wenn nen item droppt, dann rechnet der computer bei nem normalen gegner aus als beispiel

80% weiss
15% blau
4% set
1% gold

(als beispiel, die rechnung ist bei den meisten gegnern unterschiedlich, endbosse haben ne sehr viel höhere chance das was fällt, die haben dann 20% unique oder so)... diesen wert kann man dann mit MF beeinflussen, ist klar

zu 2.

siehe 1, du findest schon sehr früh mit glück uniques, und da mephisto auf normal nur low level uniques droppt (Ab und an mid level) ist das meiste für dich unbrauchbar

zu 3.

ja, ist normal, genauso ists wenn man im internet ist, dann ists in jedem spiel ne neue zufallskarte


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (5. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*

Das mit der Karte ist ja blöd. Ich habe gerade versucht Duriel wieder zu finden. Da er aber nicht mehr im selben Grab ist, das Questbuch mir das richtige Grab nicht sagt, und die Karte weg ist, kann ich jetzt alle Gräber wieder absuchen.

Stört euch das mit der Karte eigentlich auch, oder ist das später, wenn man nur noch Runs auf Bossgegner macht, weniger wichtig?


----------



## Kandinata (5. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Wetterfrosch87 am 05.03.2006 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der Karte ist ja blöd. Ich habe gerade versucht Duriel wieder zu finden. Da er aber nicht mehr im selben Grab ist, das Questbuch mir das richtige Grab nicht sagt, und die Karte weg ist, kann ich jetzt alle Gräber wieder absuchen.
> 
> Stört euch das mit der Karte eigentlich auch, oder ist das später, wenn man nur noch Runs auf Bossgegner macht, weniger wichtig?



sagen wir mal so, im battlenet nach jedem run ist ne neue karte, DAS ist schon manchmal nervig wenn man nicht gerade sorc ist die sich einfach rumteleportiert und so auch mauern überwindet

aber so im singleplayer muss man halt 1 mal die karte neu aufdecken und solange man im selben modus ist bleibt sie ja aufgedeckt


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (5. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Kandinata am 05.03.2006 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Wetterfrosch87 am 05.03.2006 16:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, mir taugt das nicht so.

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Sets: Laut http://diablo2.ingame.de/spiel/expansion/itemdb/set_index.php gibt es Normale- bis Elite-Sets. Kann man die wie gewöhnliche Gegenstände finden, oder muss man da auch mit dem Würfel irgendwelche Zauber wirken?


Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Upgraden von Gegenständen (siehe weiter oben): Geht das mit jedem Gegenstand oder muss der weiß/blau sein, oder gehen auch goldene? Was geschieht mit den magischen Zusätzen? Bleiben die erhalten, oder verändern die sich auch?


Und nehmen wir einmal an, ich hätte ein vollständiges Set. Damit die Boni wirken, muss ich es ja komplett tragen, d.h. im Inventar reicht nicht. Was ist aber, wenn ich z.B. ein Schild des Sets in der anderen Waffenkombination habe wie das dazugehörige Schwert? Gelten die Boni für's komplette Set dann auch?


----------



## Kandinata (5. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Wetterfrosch87 am 05.03.2006 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 05.03.2006 16:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja, ab 2 gegenstände des selben sets gibts nen bonus...

heisst, man kann soviele sets tragen wie man will und kriegt auch soviele bonis wie man will

als beispiel

man nimmt nen set was helm/schild/rüstung ist, das gibt +10 stärke und kann dann noch nen set nehmen was die anderen felder belegt

aber ist nicht zu empfehlen, weils die meisten set nur komplett bringen, wenn überhaupt 

mit dem upgraden keine ahnung, das kam nach meiner diablo zeit, aber wird sichelrich jemand anderster erklären


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (5. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Kandinata am 05.03.2006 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Wetterfrosch87 am 05.03.2006 17:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke. Aber so hatte ich das eigentlich nicht gemeint.

Ich meinte folgendes: Man hat genau ein Set. Nehmen wir mal an es besteht nur aus einem Schild, einer Axt und einem Helm.
Den Helm zieht man nun wie gewöhnlich an. Das Schild zieht man auch an. Nun ist aber die Axt so schlecht, das man sie in die andere Waffenkomination legt (Wechsel mit w), und zum Schild eine viel bessere Waffe benutzt.
Eigentlich hat man ja nun sowohl Schild als auch Axt angelegt, aber sie sind durch die Waffenkombinierung getrennt.
Und jetzt war meine Frage, ob der Boni fürs komplette Set tragen da dann trotzdem gilt.


----------



## Kandinata (5. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Wetterfrosch87 am 05.03.2006 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 05.03.2006 17:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nein, nur aktive waffen/items gilden als "angelegt"


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (5. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*

Ah, danke.


Ich habe jetzt nochmal die Fragen von weiter oben (nicht das sie untergehen, bei dem ganzen Text dazwischen):

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Sets: Laut [siehe oben] gibt es Normale- bis Elite-Sets. Kann man die wie gewöhnliche Gegenstände finden, oder muss man da auch mit dem Würfel irgendwelche Zauber wirken?


Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Upgraden von Gegenständen (siehe viel weiter oben): Geht das mit jedem Gegenstand oder muss der weiß/blau sein, oder gehen auch goldene? Was geschieht mit den magischen Zusätzen? Bleiben die erhalten, oder verändern die sich auch?


----------



## Irathus (5. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*

Hm, also set gegenstände findest du so wie sie sind, du kannst sie nicht verändern... Diese set-gegenstände findest du genau so wie alles andere, würfel hilft da gar nix.   

Wenn du einen gegenstand findest kannst du ihn mit nem rezept im cube upgraden, d.h. die magischen effekte bleiben dran, nur der schaden, manchmal auch die geschwindigkeit, der defense wert bei rüstungen verändert sich zum besseren. Das kannst du nur bei gelben = rares, oder so gold, bronzenfarbenen = uniques veranstalten.

Alles andere geht nicht...


----------



## Sgod (5. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Irathus am 05.03.2006 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du einen gegenstand findest kannst du ihn mit nem rezept im cube upgraden, d.h. die magischen effekte bleiben dran, nur der schaden, manchmal auch die geschwindigkeit, der defense wert bei rüstungen verändert sich zum besseren. Das kannst du nur bei gelben = rares, oder so gold, bronzenfarbenen = uniques veranstalten.


Jap, genau so isses! Hatte ich oben aber auch geschrieben. 

Die Elite-Sets findest du wie alle anderen Gegenstände auch, aber Elite-Gegenstände gibts erst ab Alptraumlevel ~Akt 4. Exceptionals findest du im Normallevel ab ~ Akt 4.


Gruß Sgod


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (6. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Sgod am 05.03.2006 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Irathus am 05.03.2006 21:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke. Bin inzwischen Alptraum Akt 1 (habe aber bisher nur normale Set- und nicht so wirklich gute Unique-Gegenstände gefunden).
Naja, man wird sehen.

Euch auf jeden Fall vielen Dank.

Gruß,
Wetterfrosch87


----------



## Kandinata (6. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Wetterfrosch87 am 06.03.2006 09:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Sgod am 05.03.2006 22:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist nicht richtig, mephisto alptraum lässt auch schon "elite" zeug fallen, beispiel "Das Auge", "Buriza" oder andere dinge

aber vorher findet man sogut wie garnichts


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (6. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*

Was sind denn "Das Auge" und "Buriza"?


----------



## Kandinata (6. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Wetterfrosch87 am 06.03.2006 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind denn "Das Auge" und "Buriza"?



auge ist ein 1 hand sorc stab und buriza ist mit die beste armbrust


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (6. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Kandinata am 06.03.2006 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Wetterfrosch87 am 06.03.2006 15:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke. Werden übrigens bei indiablo beide als besondere Gegenstände aufgeführt.


----------



## Irathus (6. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*

Besondere inwiefern?

Das sie uniques sind, des ist klar...   

Doch es gibt was besseres als die buriza, des bogen windforce zum beispiel... 

Und von den armbrüsten gibts auch die:

Hellrack	     Colossus Crossbow     Dmg:      89-300

+180-230% Enhanced Damage
Adds 63-324 Fire Damage
Adds 63-324 Lightning Damage
Adds 63-324 Cold Damage
20% Increased Attack Speed
100-150% Bonus to Attack Rating
Slvl 18 Immolation Arrow (150 charges)
Socketed (2)

Aber die buriza auch hammer genug...   :

Buriza-Do Kyanon        	Ballista       Dmg:    82-412

100% Piercing Attack
+35 to Dexterity
+75-150 Defense
Adds 2.5 Damage Per Level
80% Increased Attack Speed
150-200% Enhanced Damage
Freezes Target +3
Adds 32-196 Cold Damage
Cold Duration: 8 Seconds

Jeder wählt was für ihn besser passt, da die armbrüste sich im grunde sehr unterscheiden.

Noch ne frage: Spielst du unpatched oder version 1.11 oder modded?


----------



## Kandinata (6. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Irathus am 06.03.2006 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Besondere inwiefern?
> 
> Das sie uniques sind, des ist klar...
> 
> ...




hellrack ist nach meiner zeit gekommen, mein patch damals war 1.09 

damals gabs als wenigen "brauchbaren" ama waffen

goldschlag
lycanders ziel
buriza
windforce

und als java gabs sogar nur 1 brauchbare waffe

titan

und ich bemerke ausserdem das buriza ganz andere attribute hat...

früher hatte sie kein "cold" sondern "durchbohren", was gegen gruppen geil war mit gelenkter pfeil und mehrfachschuss...

was hatten hellrack für ne angriffsgeschwindigkeit ? schnell ?

buri war damals auch nur geradeso "schnell", die meisten hatten deshalb noch ne shael rune reingemacht... die scheint aber jetzt durch 80% bereits sehr schnell zu sein 

könnte man gut mit 2 shael runen oder juwelen für speed bestücken notfalls...


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (7. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



> und als java gabs sogar nur 1 brauchbare waffe
> 
> titan


Was ist denn ein "java"? Jagdvampir??? Ihr und euere Sprache   

Ich habe übrigens lange 1.09 gespielt, dann auf 1.11 gepatched, weil ich über den angehobenen Schwierigkeitsgrad ganz dankbar war, und nicht wirklich bedacht hatte, dass damit all meine Charaktere völlig unbrauchbar wurden. Die waren aber so oder so alle erst Anfang Alptraum, so dass der Verlust zu verschmerzen war.

Gruß,
Wetterfrosch87


----------



## Kandinata (7. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Wetterfrosch87 am 07.03.2006 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> > und als java gabs sogar nur 1 brauchbare waffe
> >
> > titan
> 
> ...



java=javazone=gegenteil von amazone= amazone mit speer/wurfspeer skills

da man als amazone niemals speer und bogen skills gleichzeitig skills sind diese beiden klassen damals entstanden

und die java war mit patch 09 extrem böse, selbst ama mit windforce konnte da nicht mithalten, die hat alles weggeräumt


----------



## Irathus (7. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*

Ui ui...

Javazons sind böse...

Allein die bogen skills sind hart, die speer skills sind noch gemeiner. Auch weil die ama dann mit geschicklichkeit und stärke ihren damage beinflusst. Trotzdem hab ich auch leute im b-net gesehn die richtig noobisch mit der ama umgegangen sind. Also wenn n profissioneller spieler ne java spielt, dann braucht man schon so nen derben char mit equip damit man dagegenhalten kann...   

Eine ama ist meiner meinung schon schwer genug zu spielen... Man muss eben n pro sein und dann ist ne amazone richtig geil!


----------



## Sgod (7. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Kandinata am 05.03.2006 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> es ist einbildung, JEDER gegner kann nen item droppen obs gold gesockelt gelb oder set ist egal


Also zumindest in Singleplayer ist es so, dass sich die Droprate für wirklich gute (sprich gelbe, grüne, goldene) Gegenstände drastisch verschlechtert, je öfter man an derselben Stelle gewesen ist. Und das ist immer so, kann also kein Zufall oder Einbildung sein. (spiele nur SP, weil kein DSL verfügbar  )


Gruß Sgod


----------



## Sgod (7. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Kandinata am 06.03.2006 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ist nicht richtig, mephisto alptraum lässt auch schon "elite" zeug fallen, beispiel "Das Auge", "Buriza" oder andere dinge


Ich schrieb ja extra "~Akt 4". Hätte das '~' auch durch ein 'ca.' ersetzen können.


----------



## Kandinata (8. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Sgod am 07.03.2006 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 05.03.2006 15:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn dann ist das mit nem neuen patch dazugekommen, aber sowas zu kontrollieren halte ich ehrlich gesagt für nen gerücht das es logisch betrachtet keinen sinn macht...

zur ama

sie macht NUR mit den richtigen items guten schaden, sonst ist es nicht mehr als nen fähnchen im wind was umgepustet werden muss   

und spielen muss man sie natürlich auch, genauso wie die richtigen ksills kennen

ich denke, WENN ama richtig gespielt wird, dann nur als zweit oder dritt char wenn man schon nen "runner" hat und ne menge erfahrung mitbringt


----------



## Sgod (8. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Kandinata am 08.03.2006 00:06 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn dann ist das mit nem neuen patch dazugekommen, aber sowas zu kontrollieren halte ich ehrlich gesagt für nen gerücht das es logisch betrachtet keinen sinn macht...


Ich spiele momentan 1.10, vorher lange Zeit 1.09 (1.11 hab ich noch nicht probiert).  Die Beobachtung war eigentlich immer dieselbe. Woran das nun liegt, kA. Aber ganz so unsinnig finde ich eine solche beschränkung garnicht, da sie das Sammeln von guten Items bei immer wieder ein und demselben Gegner verhindert.


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (8. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Sgod am 08.03.2006 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 08.03.2006 00:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber eigentlich ist es doch eher unlogisch, dass das Programm das wirklich kontrolliert. Denn dann müsste eigentlich jeder Gegner und jeder fallengelassener Gegenstand gespeichert werden, was bei den Schnetzeleien die Größe der Speicherstände in die Höhe schnellen lassen würde.

Ich denk doch mal eher, dass das (auch meiner) Einbildung zu verdanken ist.

Mir fällt grad auch ein, dass bei v1.10 die Hardware-Anforderungen nach unten gingen (wenns auch außer mir auf meinem doch etwas älteren Rechner kaum einer noch merkt). Wäre eine derartige Funktion hinzugefügt worden, wäre dem wohl nicht so gewesen ...


----------



## Sgod (8. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Wetterfrosch87 am 08.03.2006 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eigentlich ist es doch eher unlogisch, dass das Programm das wirklich kontrolliert. Denn dann müsste eigentlich jeder Gegner und jeder fallengelassener Gegenstand gespeichert werden, was bei den Schnetzeleien die Größe der Speicherstände in die Höhe schnellen lassen würde.


Naja, das ginge sicher auch einfacher: Das Spiel könnte sich zum Beispiel merken, wie oft du die wichtigen Bosse/Endgegner nun schon besiegt hast, und bei jedem weiteren Besuch die Wahrscheinlichkeit für gute Gegenstände herabsetzen. Das würde den (Speicher-) Aufwand in Grenzen halten.


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (9. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Sgod am 08.03.2006 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Wetterfrosch87 am 08.03.2006 13:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber seit v1.10 sind die Anzahl an anzutreffenden Bossgegnern (respektive alle Gegner mit Namen in goldener Schrift) stark erhöht worden. Und ich schätze mal so an die 100-200 dürften das auf jeden Fall sein.

Solange ich keinen entsprechenden Eintrag in einem Patch-Log zu Gesicht bekommen habe, bleibe ich bei meiner Einbildung eine Einbildung zu haben


----------



## Jk-DeLuxXe (9. März 2006)

Kandinata am 16.02.2006 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> The_Linux_Pinguin am 16.02.2006 19:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bittte halt die fressse sorry aber es ist mir so rausgerutscht! Wie lang hats du diablo gespielt hast du an offizielen ligen clans usw teilgenommen und so? bitte wenn ich höre meistens sind sowieso nur die lvl 26 -30 fähigkeiten nutzbar. Ich fang wenn es sefin muss morgen an und metztel dein lvl 99 caracter(falls du spielst) nächste wochhe plattt nicht nur mit lvl 26-30 fähigkeiten auch sachen wie eifer köönen bei sowas locker mithalten
Sorry


----------



## Kandinata (9. März 2006)

Jk-DeLuxXe am 09.03.2006 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 16.02.2006 20:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie bist du denn drauf ^^

erstens, pvp ist das LETZTE was mich bei diablo interessiert, riene item sucherei, reichtum und monster schnetzeln, DAS ist was mich an diablo reizt

dann haut mich halt nen level 1 character um... na und, who cares ?

solangs die monster nicht tun ists mir wurscht ^^

zweitens, ich spielte es wie schon mehrmals erwähnt mehr als 3 jahre lang (alte patches)

daraus kann man lesen das ich den character für "hell" aufbaue, heisst, nen anfangs skills taugt einfach nix gegen mobs dieser stärke, selbst maximal aufgebaut ist in 95% der fälle nen fortgeschrittener skill einfach besser..

und wenn man keine elite items hat und noch nicht jedes item auswendig kennt, dann skillt man sich so am besten, weil man eben mit fortgeschrittenen skills diesen "lag" an guten waffen umschiffen kann

ich gebe dir allerdings recht, das WENN die items vorhanden sind und man ein wenig können mitbringt, dann auch mit low skills durchkommt... aber auch nur dann, der grösste profi hat mit low level skils und schlechten items auch keine chance in "hell", das müsstest selbst du einsehen

also, wenn du was zu sagen hast, vorher ganzen thread durchlesen bevor mans maul so weitaufreisst


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (9. März 2006)

Jk-DeLuxXe am 09.03.2006 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 16.02.2006 20:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weißt du, als ich diesen Thread erstellt habe, kannte ich mich mit dem Paladin noch so ziemlich überhaupt nicht aus. Meine bisherigen Charaktere (Barbare, Zauberinnen) waren alle spätestens bei dem Patch v1.10 verskillt. Ich sage nicht, dass das am Patch gelegen hat, wahrscheinlich eher an mir.

Aus diesem Grund war (und bin ich auch weiterhin) für jeden Tipp und Ratschlag, der mir hier gegeben wurde wirklich sehr dankbar. Es gibt einfach eine Menge Dinge in "Diablo 2" die einem insbesondere als Gelegenheitsspieler wie mir in erhöhtem Maße unbekannt sind und mit Hilfe von Handbuch usw schwer bis nicht zu erfahren sind. Für Profispieler mag dergleichen zwar wahrscheinlich nicht zu treffen, da muss ich dir Recht geben. Aber bei mir (und nach dem ich den Thread erstellt hatte, handelt es sich ja in gewissem Maße um mich bzw meine "Spielkünste") trifft es eben zu, dass ich nicht Profi- sondern Gelegenheitsspieler bin.

Aus diesem Grunde bin ich - und dass möchte ich explizit betonen - äußerst dankbar für jeden Ratschlag, den ich in den Beiträgen von Kandinata und all den anderen erhalten habe.
Durchaus möglich, dass aus Sicht eines Profispielers manch nicht ganz perfekter Ratschlag dabei war - ihnen deshalb bösartige Absichten zu unterstellen halte ich aber aus obigen Gründen für schlichtweg unangebracht.




Aber wie gesagt, über Ratschläge freue ich mich immer. Also wenn du mir sagen willst, wie du aus Sicht eines Profispielers einen Paladin (respektive Fanzealot) aufbauen würdest, welche Tipps du in Sachen Runen, Sets und Unique Gegenstände hast, oder was dir auch immer als wichtig erscheint ... Schreib's rein, ich freu mich (nur bitte e weng weniger beleidigend).

Gruß,
Wetterfrosch87


----------



## Kandinata (9. März 2006)

siehe meinen letzten post frosch, dort habe ich erklärt wie seine sicht ist und wie meine sicht ist und warum er so denkt, bzw ich...

nur damit du auch das liest


----------



## Irathus (9. März 2006)

> Zitat: (Original von Jk-DeLuxXe am 16.02.2006 20:05)
> 
> Bittte halt die fressse sorry aber es ist mir so rausgerutscht! Wie lang hats du diablo gespielt hast du an offizielen ligen clans usw teilgenommen und so? bitte wenn ich höre meistens sind sowieso nur die lvl 26 -30 fähigkeiten nutzbar. Ich fang wenn es sefin muss morgen an und metztel dein lvl 99 caracter(falls du spielst) nächste wochhe plattt nicht nur mit lvl 26-30 fähigkeiten auch sachen wie eifer köönen bei sowas locker mithalten
> Sorry



Lol, bist du n schlauer...

Wenn du so cool bist will ich mal sehen wie du mit 70 nen lvl 99 verhaust.
Erzäl mir nicht das du normal lebst und in einer woche mindestens 90 wirst...  Das du in ner "offiziellen" lige warst, sagt keinem was... Leute die sp zocken sind nicht automatisch die looser, da laberst du müll. Und sich so mit leuten unterhalten wie du des am anfang machst, da will ich sehen in welcher vergammelten gilde du noch respektiert wirst.

Such dir nen anderen thread und spam hier nicht den bereich voll wo du nicht akzeptiert wirst.


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (9. März 2006)

Kandinata am 09.03.2006 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> siehe meinen letzten post frosch, dort habe ich erklärt wie seine sicht ist und wie meine sicht ist und warum er so denkt, bzw ich...
> 
> nur damit du auch das liest



Der war noch nicht da, als ich meinen Beitrag verfasst habe.

Ich meine, über konstruktive Ratschläge freue ich mich immer, wenn er also will, kann er sie gerne reinschreiben.
Ich kann ja dann immer noch schauen, welche ich für mich als wichtig erachte. Wobei ich eigentlich sagen muss, dass ich vornehmlich bis ausschließlich Einzelspieler bin, und damit eher deiner Einstellung zu entsprechen scheine ...


Ich hätte inzwischen wieder drei Fragen:

1) Auf indiablo.de werden alle Sets in sogenannte Normal/Exceptionnel/Eilte Sets untergliedert. Ist das eine spielinterne Einteilung oder wurde dieser von Seiten dieser Internetseite vorgenommen?

2) Ich bin vorhin das erste mal in Alptraum gestorben. Dabei wurden mir Erfahrungspunkte abgezogen. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass dies in Normal auch schon der Fall gewesen wäre. Ist das erst ab Alptraum so? Wie schaut's in Hölle aus?

3) Ich habe mir auf indiablo.de mal alle Sets angesehen. Speziell für den Paladin ist da ein Set namens "Grisworlds Erbe" dabei. So rein als illusorisches Ziel würde ich mir mal wünschen irgendwann früher oder (wohl eher) später dieses Set auch einmal zu besitzen. Da habe ich mich jetzt gefragt, was wohl besser ist: ein vollständiges Elite-Set, oder eher lauter normale (unique oder was auch immer) Gegenstände anstelle eines solchen Sets.

Gruß,
Wetterfrosch87


----------



## Kandinata (9. März 2006)

Wetterfrosch87 am 09.03.2006 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 09.03.2006 20:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ist nen improvisiertes prinzip

normal sind normale sets die öfters droppen und  nicht wirklich 100% brauchbar sind
exceptional sind sets die brauchbar sind, aber durch unqiues abgelöhst werden meistens
elite sind sets die teiweise schon besser sind als unqiue

das ganze hat noch mit der droprate dann zu tun nd das level der items...

das man exp verliert, ja ist richtig, ist erst seit alptraum so 

griswold als ziel ist hoch gegriffen, fällt nicht wirklich oft, und nur durch runs auf baal diablo oder mephisto in hell ist die chance "höher" die dinger zu finden

natürlich findet man es auch so, aber mit ner SEHR geringen wahrscheinlichkeit


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (10. März 2006)

> ist nen improvisiertes prinzip
> 
> normal sind normale sets die öfters droppen und  nicht wirklich 100% brauchbar sind
> exceptional sind sets die brauchbar sind, aber durch unqiues abgelöhst werden meistens
> ...


Aha. Klingt logisch. Das macht die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ich "Grisworlds Erbe" finde aber wahrlich nicht höher. War halt einfach mal davon ausgegangen, dass ich - da ich bisher auch regelmäßig Set-Gegenstände finde - später genauso fündig werde, die Set-Teile dann ahlt nur besser wären.



> das man exp verliert, ja ist richtig, ist erst seit alptraum so



Und in Hölle? Wie ist das eigentlich, ich habe mal gehört, dass irgendwelche Charaktere, wenn sie sterben, völlig weg seien. Aber im Grunde müsste man dann doch nur vor dem Spielen die Speicherstände rauskopieren, und wenn man stirbt fügt man sie halt wieder ein. Oder?



> griswold als ziel ist hoch gegriffen, fällt nicht wirklich oft, und nur durch runs auf baal diablo oder mephisto in hell ist die chance "höher" die dinger zu finden
> 
> natürlich findet man es auch so, aber mit ner SEHR geringen wahrscheinlichkeit



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ...


----------



## Hurin (10. März 2006)

Hallo, Wetterfrosch!

Hab mich extra wieder angemeldet, damit ich Dir schreiben kann.  

Zu Deinen letzten Fragen:



> 1) Auf indiablo.de werden alle Sets in sogenannte Normal/Exceptionnel/Eilte Sets untergliedert. Ist das eine spielinterne Einteilung oder wurde dieser von Seiten dieser Internetseite vorgenommen?


 
Die Dreiteilung der Sets ist eine Einteilung, die ähnlich aufgebaut ist, wie die Unterteilung der 3 Schwierigkeitsgrade (Normal, Alptraum und Hölle) Sie dient der Orientierung. Wer das so eingeteilt hat, weiß ich auch nicht, aber ich glaube, dass die Einteilung von Blizzard selbst stammt.
Die Internetseite von Blizzard, "The Arreat Summit", nimmt jedenfalls selbst diese Einteilung vor.



> 2) Ich bin vorhin das erste mal in Alptraum gestorben. Dabei wurden mir Erfahrungspunkte abgezogen. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass dies in Normal auch schon der Fall gewesen wäre. Ist das erst ab Alptraum so? Wie schaut's in Hölle aus?



Ich darf mal D2Wissen.de zitieren: (gute Seite für Dich möglicherweise...)

"Wenn man im Alptraum- oder Höllenmodus stirbt, werden zur Strafe Erfahrungspunkte abgezogen. Diese betragen einen bestimmten Bruchteil - 5% in Alptraum, 10% in Hölle - der Erfahrungspunkte, die vom aktuellen Level bis zum nächsten Level benötigt werden;..."

Sogar viele Dauer-D2-Spieler wissen diese Zahlen nicht...



> 3) Ich habe mir auf indiablo.de mal alle Sets angesehen. Speziell für den Paladin ist da ein Set namens "Grisworlds Erbe" dabei. So rein als illusorisches Ziel würde ich mir mal wünschen irgendwann früher oder (wohl eher) später dieses Set auch einmal zu besitzen. Da habe ich mich jetzt gefragt, was wohl besser ist: ein vollständiges Elite-Set, oder eher lauter normale (unique oder was auch immer) Gegenstände anstelle eines solchen Sets.



Ich rate Dir erstmal nicht zum Grisworld-Set, aus 2 Gründen:
1. Ausser der Rüstung, droppen die anderen Set-Gegenstände SEHR selten.
2. Dieses Set ist nicht für alle Paladine unbedingt erste Wahl.

Also wegen der besseren Verfügbarkeit und variableren Einsatzmöglichkeit besser Unique-Gegenstände nehmen.



> Wie ist das eigentlich, ich habe mal gehört, dass irgendwelche Charaktere, wenn sie sterben, völlig weg seien



Das ist nur im hc (hardcore) -Modus so. 
Im sc (softcore) - Modus verliert Dein Charakter in höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden Geld und etwas Erfahrung. (wie oben zitiert)
Allerdings: Du verlierst nicht ganz soviel Erfahrung, wenn es Dir gelingt, zu Deiner Leiche zurückzukommen und Deine Gegenstände wieder aufzunehmen. Auf der Minimap ist Deine Leiche mit einem violettem Kreuz gekennzeichnet. Wenn Du es nicht schaffst, gehst Du einfach aus dem Spiel heraus und öffnest ein neues. Im neuen Spiel liegt dann Deine Leiche in der Stadt und Du kannst alle Deine erkämpften Gegenstände wieder aufnehmen.
Ist also auch dann nicht so schlimm...
Ärgerlich ist es nur, wenn Du ein höheres Level erreicht hast. Ab 95+ schmerzt jede Million, die man durch so einen Tod verliert.
Aber soweit bist Du ja im Moment noch nicht, nehm ich mal an...

PS: Ich schau in den nächsten Tagen immer mal wieder hier rein, falls Du wieder was wissen willst. Ansonsten kann ich Dir auch die Community auf der indiablo.de-Seite empfehlen. Gerade Neulingen wird da gut geholfen.
Hilfe-Forum, Anfänger-Hilfe.

Vielleicht findest Du dort auch sogar Leute, die Dir im Spiel helfen.

Grüße, Hurin


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (10. März 2006)

Bin momentan auf  Altraum im Akt 1 auf Stufe 45.

Wie hast du dass denn gemeint, dass "Grisworlds Erbe" nicht für jeden Paladin passend sei? Und wie passt er deiner Meinung nach zu einem "Fanazealot", also einem auf Eifer und Fanatismus ausgelegten Paladin?

Und woher weiß ich denn ob ich gerade sc oder hc spiele? Ich wüsste mal nicht, dass ich das (bisher) im Einzelspieler irgendwo hätte wählen können. Oder ist das nur im Mehrspieler?


Und Danke, dass du dich extra für mich Frosch und meine Fragerei angemeldet hast   


Gruß,
Wetterfrosch87


----------



## Blade59 (10. März 2006)

*AW: [Diablo 2 - LoD] Andere Frage*



			
				Kandinata am 24.02.2006 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> die taugt nix, nur ne höllenbögenschützin taugt etwas mit nem fetten bogen
> problem, der akt5 söldner taugt erstwas wenn er hohes level ist
> bleiben akt 2 oder 3 söldner, die taugen fast immer was egal welche items
> wobei der akt2 söldner mit guten sachen ziemlich abgeht



das ist nicht ganz richtig, denn die bögenschützensöldnerin, die du durch den quest erhälst, hat bessere grundwerte auf die die level schließlich aufbauen, ich habe mal einen pala bis level 99 online gespielt mit ner netten bogentussie. Ihr habe ich "wilde kette" (bogen mit magischen pfeilen und chance auf verstärkten schaden ) in die hand gedrückt und bingo.

der pala hatte fana und überzeugung max und schlagspeed ebenfalls max frame (15%ias-juwele!!), holy shield bis zu block-kappungsgrenze das haut wirklich mächtig rein. 

als uniquewaffe: baranas stern (der klassiker für den pala)
als set mal was anderes: waisenruf
uniqueschuhe: wasserwanderung
uniqueamu: katzenauge (wegen angriffsgeschwindikeit)
oder maras.

falls du eine ideale waffe für deinen 2. slot suchst, dann versuche mal "zauberstahl" (auch unique), denn die hat teleport, damit ist auch der liebe baal in hell kein wirkliches problem!

für die kombi gibts es eigentlich nur eine einzige nicht optimale umgebung: das chaos sanktuarium (aber hier kannste ja zur not auch noch etwas holy frost aktivieren bzw. mit fana deine bogendame den rest erledigen lassen). 

nachtrag: ist sicher eher ein ausrüstungsvariante, wenn du schon etwa erfahrung mit dem pala gesammelt hast, bzw. die eentsprechenden items gefunden hast. mir hat der pala immer großes vergnügen gemacht, da er doch recht vielfältig einsetzbar ist.


----------



## Hurin (10. März 2006)

Wetterfrosch87 am 10.03.2006 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin momentan auf  Altraum im Akt 1 auf Stufe 45.
> 
> Wie hast du dass denn gemeint, dass "Grisworlds Erbe" nicht für jeden Paladin passend sei? Und wie passt er deiner Meinung nach zu einem "Fanazealot", also einem auf Eifer und Fanatismus ausgelegten Paladin?
> 
> ...



Hi, Wetterfrosch!

Ganz kurz, muß sofort weg...
Spielst Du single player (sp) also nicht online im battle net?
Falls das der Fall ist, ändert sich natürlich Einiges...aber so bin ich vor ca 2 Jahren auch angefangen...
Wenn Du SP spielst, brauchst Du Dir über das Grisworld-Set keine Gedanken machen, denn das findest Du mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht komplett...

Später mehr, cya Hurin


----------



## Blade59 (10. März 2006)

Wetterfrosch87 am 10.03.2006 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Und woher weiß ich denn ob ich gerade sc oder hc spiele? Ich wüsste mal nicht, dass ich das (bisher) im Einzelspieler irgendwo hätte wählen können. Oder ist das nur im Mehrspieler?



hc (hardcore) ist eher etwas für den online-mehspielermodus, da du ja jederzeit im singelplay wieder speichern bzw. neuladen kannst. 
wenn du in einem spiel mit der "tab-taste" die karte aufrufst, dann stehen in der rechten oberen ecke die wichtigen daten.

früher hatte ich in erinnerung, einmal d2 normal durchspielen und dann kannst du auch hc aktivieren (*grübel), ist dann zu finden im charakterauswahlschirm, ein kleines kästchen zum anklicken bzw. anwählen neben dem ausgewählten char.

gruß


----------



## Sgod (10. März 2006)

Wetterfrosch87 am 10.03.2006 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Und woher weiß ich denn ob ich gerade sc oder hc spiele? Ich wüsste mal nicht, dass ich das (bisher) im Einzelspieler irgendwo hätte wählen können. Oder ist das nur im Mehrspieler?


Im Singleplayer hast du beim Spielstart die Möglichkeit bei der Erstellung des Charakters vor "Profi" ein Häkchen zu setzen. Dann wärs HC. Hast du nirgends ein Häkchen gesetzt, spielst du SC!


Gruß Sgod


----------



## Sgod (10. März 2006)

Hurin am 10.03.2006 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Du verlierst nicht ganz soviel Erfahrung, wenn es Dir gelingt, zu Deiner Leiche zurückzukommen und Deine Gegenstände wieder aufzunehmen. Auf der Minimap ist Deine Leiche mit einem violettem Kreuz gekennzeichnet. Wenn Du es nicht schaffst, gehst Du einfach aus dem Spiel heraus und öffnest ein neues. Im neuen Spiel liegt dann Deine Leiche in der Stadt und Du kannst alle Deine erkämpften Gegenstände wieder aufnehmen.
> Ist also auch dann nicht so schlimm...


Du musst nur mit einer Sache aufpassen: Für die 'Bergung' deiner Leiche hast du nur 3 Versuche. Beim vierten Mal sind zwar die Gegenstände noch da (liegen halt noch rum), aber die Leiche ist weg. Ist nicht weiter schlimm, ausser, dass du die Gegenstände jetzt einzeln einsammeln musst. Der Haken ist: Sammelst du sie nicht ein und verlässt das Spiel um neu zu starten, findest du sie auch NICHT mehr in der Stadt!! Also Vorsicht! 


Gruß Sgod


----------



## Blade59 (10. März 2006)

bei der bergung auch beachten, den char nicht mit neuen waffen oder ähnlichem auszurüsten, passen nämlich deine in der "leiche" abgelegten items nicht mehr ins inventar, dann fallen sie mal entspannt sichtbar auf den boden, ist im singleplay kein problem, aber wenn dir das im multiplayer passiert, dann freuen sich deine mitspieler (falls in der nähe) über derartige geschenke sicher sehr.


----------



## Irathus (10. März 2006)

Wetterfrosch87 am 10.03.2006 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin momentan auf  Altraum im Akt 1 auf Stufe 45.
> 
> Wie hast du dass denn gemeint, dass "Grisworlds Erbe" nicht für jeden Paladin passend sei? Und wie passt er deiner Meinung nach zu einem "Fanazealot", also einem auf Eifer und Fanatismus ausgelegten Paladin?
> 
> ...




Also "Griswold`s Legacy" isn geiles set fürn pala. Manche meinen dass IK besser is, aber so ist griswold die beste wahl für nen paladin.

1. Dafür brauchst du nur 148 stärke als höchstes.
2. +5 zu allen skills
3. All res auf mehr als100.
4. Noch alle items socketed (2-4)
5. Machst so zusätzlich ne aura um dich rum, sieht cool aus, beringt aber nix...   

Aber der fette nachteil: Wenige glückspilze im sp haben des alleine geschafft. Dann auch schon 99 und auf hell, die baal oder diablo runs. Und so viel damage machst du mit szepter net, für nen fana eher ungünstig.

Dass du eig noch so viele sets findest, die droprate bei griswold ist nicht besonders hoch. Wenn du runst, dich nicht wipen lässt, schaffst du des irgendwann mal, nebenbei kannst du gleich erfahrung sammeln, und mf farmen.

Und zu HC, wenn du das spiel einmal auf normal durch hast, kannst du bei erstellung eines neuen chars das kästchen unter dem namen "hardcore" oder "profi" anklicken. Halt von der eng und deu version abhängig. Wenn du dann stirbst, hm dann musst du deinen char von nem save "auferstehen" lassen. Also wenn du mal später bock drauf hast, dann kannst du sowas gern veranstalten.


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (10. März 2006)

Was ist denn der konkrete Unterschied zwischen Hard- und Softcore außer dem "ewigen Gestorbensein"? Bessere Gegner, Gegenstände?



Und dann noch eine ganz theoretische Frage (meinetwegen könnt ihr auch einfach antworten, dass ihr dass nicht wisst, ich denke mal nicht, dass das jemals jemand wirklich untersucht hat), die ich oben schon mal eräwhnt hatte:

Ganz theoretisch, ist es möglich mit irgendwelchen Unique-Gegenständen eine bessere Ausrüstung für einen Paladin zu erzielen, wie mit einem vollständigen "Grisworld's Erbe"?


----------



## Kandinata (10. März 2006)

Wetterfrosch87 am 10.03.2006 23:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn der konkrete Unterschied zwischen Hard- und Softcore außer dem "ewigen Gestorbensein"? Bessere Gegner, Gegenstände?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zu 1, nein, nur 1 mal tot immer tot regel, das ist der unterschied

und zu 2

kommt drauf an, je nachdem wie man spielt und was man für vorlieben hat

wenn man eher auf hau drauf und langsam steht könnte es andere items geben wie für jemanden mit weniger schaden aber extrem schnell   

muss man immer nach vorlieben sehen und nach items selber, denn die items muss man erstmal finden


----------



## Irathus (11. März 2006)

Ja ich stimme Kandinata zu.

Ich hab palas gesehn die 2-hand waffen verwendet haben, mit unique lederrüstüng rumgelaufen sind, und ranged palas hab ich auch gesehen...
Zwar spiel ich nicht b-net, trotzdem es gab da mal ne zeit wo ich drin war.

Und dir Frosch, empfehle ich erst mal bis 75 oder so zu gehen, auf hell mal den 1. akt schaffen, und dann sich sorgen um den echt hammer-equip zu machen. Weil du erst auf hell drops kriegst die richtig cool sind, weil du dann auch dich mit deinem fanazealot  schon eingespielt hast, und weil du dir dann sorgen machen musst, wie du noch überlebst ohne gescheidem equip. 

Wie ich schon erwähnt habe, droppt griswold nicht oft komplett. Deshalb wirst du dir eh zuerst gute uniques anlegen müssen, oder sets wie "Cathan`s Traps" , "Sigons Complete Steel"  oder "Milabrega`s Regalia"... Diese sets sind zwar net so hart wie griswold, taugen koplett auch ganz gut, und droppen relativ häufig.

Um dir das problem der gefundenen set teile zu erleichtern:



Spoiler



Save einfach mit deinem char jedes mal wenn du ein set teil findest. Schreib einfach in ner text-datei dazu, was genau du gefunden hast, ob helm, rüstung, oder waffe. Und auch genau zu welchem set des gehört.

Um dein zeugs wieder deinem pala wieder zu geben, startest du einfach mit dem geladenen char (der mit den set-teilen) ein Open-Battlenet spiel mit passwortschutz und schmeißt alle deine gegenstände auf den boden. * INNERHALB VON 5 MINUTEN loggst du dich mit deinem pala ein, und hebst alles auf was du brauchst.*



Ist zwar ein bisschen ungewöhnlich, doch nur so kannst du mit relativ normalen chancen und freiem raum im inventar deine sets komplett sammeln.


----------



## Kandinata (11. März 2006)

Irathus am 11.03.2006 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich stimme Kandinata zu.
> 
> Ich hab palas gesehn die 2-hand waffen verwendet haben, mit unique lederrüstüng rumgelaufen sind, und ranged palas hab ich auch gesehen...
> Zwar spiel ich nicht b-net, trotzdem es gab da mal ne zeit wo ich drin war.
> ...




ist gefährlich, so habe ich damals nen hellslayer, baranas, buriza, komplette tal rasha set  verloren weil das b-net abgestürzt ist ^^

gut, eigene schuld, wenns wirklich hochwertiges ist, sollte man nen freund bitten zu mulen   

am besten man hat 2 pcs und kan nsich mit beiden einloggen, ist am aller sichersten


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (11. März 2006)

Kandinata am 11.03.2006 10:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Irathus am 11.03.2006 10:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interessanter Weg. Werde ich aber vorerst mal nicht machen, da ich irgendwie finde, dass es nicht _ganz_ legal ist, und du hast schon irgendwie Recht, bevor ich mir solche Gedanken mache, sollte ich wohl erst mal schön fleißig leveln.


Aber nochmal zum hc/sc: Wo ist denn der Sinn davon, wenn der einzige Unterschied darin besteht, dass ein gestorbener Charakter einfach futsch ist? Dann würde das doch keiner nutzen, oder? (von absoluten Freaks einmal abgesehen)

Und wenn es tatsächlich einen Vorteil gäbe, könnte man dann theoretisch einen sc-Char in einen hc-Char umwandeln?


----------



## Kandinata (11. März 2006)

nein, man kanns NICHT umwandeln

mulen ist völlig rechtns und legal, schliesslich tauscht man nur die items mit sich selber, nicht mehr und nicht weniger

nen sc in nen hc umwandeln ist NICHT möglich

und was es bringt, ganz einfach, wenn man nen dicken HC character hat, kann man sagen man ist ein echter diablo freak, bzw profi 

rein des stolzes willen, ist einfach ne herausforderung hc zu spielen


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (11. März 2006)

Kandinata am 11.03.2006 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> nein, man kanns NICHT umwandeln
> 
> mulen ist völlig rechtns und legal, schliesslich tauscht man nur die items mit sich selber, nicht mehr und nicht weniger
> 
> ...


Leute gibt's ... *kopfschüttel*


Das mit dem Mulen fand ich einfach deshalb als nicht gaaanz legal, weil man seinen Charakter, so wie ich das vorhin verstanden habe, dupliziert, damit die Gegenstände vervielfältigt (bzw den Inventarplatz), und sich damit ja dann doch einen Vorteil gegenüber Spielern ohne diese Vorgehensweise verschafft. Aber ist sowieso unwichtig, da ich nicht Mehrspieler spiele...


----------



## Blade59 (11. März 2006)

Wetterfrosch87 am 11.03.2006 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nochmal zum hc/sc: Wo ist denn der Sinn davon, wenn der einzige Unterschied darin besteht, dass ein gestorbener Charakter einfach futsch ist? Dann würde das doch keiner nutzen, oder? (von absoluten Freaks einmal abgesehen)



nein es gibt keinen weiteren unterschied (bis auf den einzigen, recht realen *g*) , lediglich, wenn du online und die neue ladder (hier erscheinen die erfahrungspunkte deines chars dann ab einem gewissen level in einer von allen einsehbaren "liste"=ladder, sozusagen ein wettkampf der punkte/level) spielst, gibt es einige "ladder-only-items", die besser sind. auch einige runenwörter sind "ladder only".

was das griswoldset anbetrifft, nun ja, wie schon weiter oben geschrieben, habe mit mehreren paladin-variationen in hell gespielt, allerdings noch nie mit diesem set (irgendwie hab ich es nicht gebraucht....   ). kommt eben auch ein wenig auf deine eigene spielweise an, bzw. wie du mit den jeweiligen items und den jeweiligen söldnern zu recht kommst.

ps: du würdest dich wundern, wie viele es gibt, die hc-only spieler sind.


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (11. März 2006)

Noch eine ganz andere Frage:

Ich habe mich gefragt, was wohl der beste/einfachste/stärkste von den sieben Charakterklassen ist. Keine Angst, ich werde keine neue anfangen, und jetzt erstmal so lange meinen Paladin spielen, bis er so richtig stark ist (hoffe mal, dass ich das schaffe). Aber zum Beispiel glaube ich nicht, dass ich wirklich gut eine Assassine oder Totenbeschwörer spielen könnte. Die sind mir irgendwie zu "abgedreht". Wie denkt ihr denn so über die verschiedenen Klassen?


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (11. März 2006)

Wetterfrosch87 am 11.03.2006 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch eine ganz andere Frage:
> 
> Ich habe mich gefragt, was wohl der beste/einfachste/stärkste von den sieben Charakterklassen ist. Keine Angst, ich werde keine neue anfangen, und jetzt erstmal so lange meinen Paladin spielen, bis er so richtig stark ist (hoffe mal, dass ich das schaffe). Aber zum Beispiel glaube ich nicht, dass ich wirklich gut eine Assassine oder Totenbeschwörer spielen könnte. Die sind mir irgendwie zu "abgedreht". Wie denkt ihr denn so über die verschiedenen Klassen?




Also ich denke die Klassen , die man als Anfänger am einfachsten Spielen kann sind Druide (achja , mein level 80 Teutates ^^) , Paladin(Level 60 , namen weiß ich nicht mehr) und Barbar .

Also der Druide war mein erster Charakter .
Mit viel Beratung meines Bruders hab ich mir so einen ziemlich starken Charakter erschaffen können.

Also ich hab nur Beschwörung und Kälte Skills genutzt.

Dann hab ich im zweiten Akt bis level 24 gespielt , damit ich Tornado benutzen konnte.
Mein Söldner hat dabei eine nicht unwichtige Rolle gespielt.
(Danke , Alhiseer , defensiv)
Jetzt hat er die "Knochenhacker" Ogeraxt und geht ziemlich ab.

Aber ich schweife ab ;
Also der Paladin ist zumindest mal bis zu Hölle so gut wie unbesiegbar.
Einfach Eifer 20 , Fanatismus auch und Heiliger Schild.
Du schlägst nachher mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit und reist dabei zurück in die Zeit , sodass du 7 Gegner gleichzeitig treffen kannst   


Spoiler



Aber fast



Der Barbar haut auch ziemlich rein und der Druide ist unbesiegbar.Ich zitiere: "Schlangen , ich HASSE Schlangen ! "
Achne ich mein ja :" Gitterstäbe können keine Naturgewalt aufhalten "
Damit behält der gute Mann auch Recht !

Mit den "exotischen" Charakteren bin ich noch nie so richtig zurechtgekommen . Totenbeschwörer ist aber eigentlich garnicht so schwer.
Ich hatte einen mit Schwerpunkt auf Knochenzauber ( ? ) - also Magieschaden. 
Der ging nachher auch ziemlich ab.

Zauberin ist eigentlich auch empfelenswert , meiner Meinung nach aber eher für Battle.net zu gebrauchen als für Singleplayer.
Aber im Battle.net ist eine "Mf" Zauberin sehr empfelenswert.
Mf= Magic Find ; falls du es noch nicht weißt.

So  ,das war es von mir , viel Spass beim Zocken


----------



## Kandinata (11. März 2006)

paladin ist am vielseitigsten, man kann ihn schlecht verskillen eigentlich

amazone/javazone, macht verdammt wenig schaden wenn man keine gute waffe hat, ist nur für fortgeschrittene zu empfehlen

assasine ist am "coolsten", der character hat ne ganz nette art, ist eher nen taktik kämpfer, obwohl recht stark muss man die skills gut kombinieren können

totenbeschwörer ist der faulste, der steht hinten oder läft immer weg und lässt alles seine viecher machen

barbar ist voll aufgepowert der stärkste, extremes aushalten, extreme power und gute wiederstände... wenn er perfekte items hat, dann ist er pvm unschlagbar... auch meiner meinung nach am einfachsten zu spielen und eprfekt für neulinge

zauberin ist auch nur für erfahrene spieler zu empfehlen, wenn man sich nur auf 1 skill legt ist sie zu schwach, wenn man zu verteilt ist man auch zu schwach... man muss ne genaue mischung nehmen

druide macht auch sehr viel schaden, doch genau wie bei dem barbar, man braucht die richtigen items... verksillen ist auch möglich, aber es geht nicht so leicht


----------



## Irathus (12. März 2006)

Teilweise stimmts, teilweise nicht...

Mein lvl 45 totenbeschwörer muss sich mit diablo auf nightmare ganz schön abmühen. Skelette sind nur gegen mobs gut, jeder von den champs oder chefs macht sie aber fertig. Und von endgegnern nicht die rede, ein hit und so weiter bis alle tot sind. Da hilft nur der golem, HAUFEN von manatränken, und der ununterbrochene einsatz von spirit, oder speer...  Wenn der golem weg ist, kein mana mehr und man befindet sich in ner ecke gegen z.b. baal,... na da stirbt man gleich, als totenbeschwörer...

Assasine muss sich verdammt anstrengen nicht im kampf stehenzubleiben. Wenn man Burst Of Speed slvl 20 hat, dann dreht man um die mobs und um den endgegner einfach runden mit: 3 kombopunkte, runde, 3 kombopunkte, explosive kick, a paar fallen und wieder das gleiche. Eigentlich eine sehr "taktische" kämpferin, wie Kandinata es richtig ausdrückt, denn nur wenn man die skills richtig einsetzt kommt man auf den hammer schaden, den sie in kurzer zeit reinhauen kann.

Mein barb kann auch mit raserei aufladen und dann doppelschwung einsetzten, des macht mächtig damage. Weiter benutzt man nur seine 3 buffs, und den einen debuff um den gegner zu schwächen. Ein sehr wichtiges mitglied einer gruppe, genauso wie der pala. Ohne die beide verreckt jede gruppe komplett auf hell.

Wenn zauberinnen schönen equip haben, um die 1500 mana auf lvl 70, auf schöne skills wie blizzard, frozen orb, thunderstorm und meteor geskillt haben, dann können sie massig damage zufügen... Doch nur bis hell, da sind monster zu oft resistent und man barucht doppelt so lange als normal. Trotzdem ist ihr schaden-output nicht zu unterschätzen.

Und der druide... Sehr vielseitg. Hast du mal bock auf zaubern, hast du auch genug spells um des zu verwirklichen. Mal bock auf beschwören, zwar nicht so stark wie der necro, braucht aber keine leichen. Und man kann auch wunderbar tanken, bärenform und losgehts mit maul, fireclaws und schockwave. Macht eben viel spaß wenn man nicht stur an eine klasse gebunden werden mag. (siehe auch druide in wow).


Also im allgemeinem, gibt es keine klasse die die stärkste ist... Sowas teilweise unfaires wie hexenmeister, pala, oder schamane in wow, passiert bei diablo nicht. Mit freunden auf einer lan, runnen, items suchen und vll wieder von vorne anfangen, das macht den reiz des spiels auch aus.

Ist auch nicht schlimm eine andere klasse anzufangen, bloß ich bin bis hohen char levels gegangen, sie lange gespielt und so diese ins herz geschlossen. So spiel ich nur 3 chars die hoch und wichtig sind.

Mir persönlich macht jede klasse spaß, manchen leuten aber nicht.


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (12. März 2006)

Danke euch. Das war jetzt richtig viel auf einmal.

Wenn ich meinen Paladin mal ziemlich hoch habe, schau ich mir vielleicht mal die anderen Klassen an. Jetzt hat auf jeden Fall der Paladin erst einmal Vorfahrt.

Also, dann bis zur nächsten Frage


----------



## Gunter (12. März 2006)

wo wir hier gerade beim thema sind, hätte ich auch ne frage an euch.

ein kumpel von mir is level 30 druide (war total happy, endlich den bären zu haben) - und scheitert nach wie vor an diablo. der haut 2-3mal auf den bären ein (obwohl der über 2000 lebenspunkte hat) und das wars, der bär selber richtet maximal einen pixel-strich schaden an diablo an. bei sämtlichen anderen gegnern verliert der bär beinahe gar kein health...

er hat fast ausschließlich seine viecher geskillt, also hat er bei den wirbelstürmen nur jeweils einen punkt, wenn überhaupt.

hat er eine chance, diablo zu packen, oder nicht? *g*


----------



## Blade59 (12. März 2006)

@gunter: da sollte dein freund noch ein paar punkte in die eigene umwandlung gesteckt werden, sonst sieht das etwas happig aus.

@wetterfrosch: meine spielerfahungen sind online only, denke aber, daß eine bogen-ama etwa am anfang etwas zäh zu spielen ist, bis die gute dame etwas trifft und dabei noch guten schaden macht, die java-ama dagegen mit den richtigen waffen/items eher die "raz-fazz-wegpusterin" ist.

necro ist und bleibt neben pala und ama mein lieblingschar, denn er hat sich - zumindest bei mir - als guter itemfinder entwickelt. hie rkommt es auch darauf an, welche version du von d2 spielst, da die synergieeffekte den necro mächtig unter die arme gegriffen haben, so gesehen, sehr gut hellfähig und mit dem tongolem (er macht den gegner so schön längsam) ist auch hell-baal alleine zu bezwingen (braucht etwas zeit, aber es geht *g*)

sorci liegt mir nicht so sehr, daher keine weiteren aussagen, druide hab ich als "wolf" gespielt, hier ist die skillung allerdings recht wichtig.

baba: "huba huba" ist für mich ein launechar, die verschiedenen "schreie" sind in einer party immer gern gesehen.

also hast du noch einiges vor dir, hab spaß


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (12. März 2006)

Blade59 am 12.03.2006 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> @gunter: da sollte dein freund noch ein paar punkte in die eigene umwandlung gesteckt werden, sonst sieht das etwas happig aus.
> 
> @wetterfrosch: meine spielerfahungen sind online only, denke aber, daß eine bogen-ama etwa am anfang etwas zäh zu spielen ist, bis die gute dame etwas trifft und dabei noch guten schaden macht, die java-ama dagegen mit den richtigen waffen/items eher die "raz-fazz-wegpusterin" ist.
> 
> ...



Was ist "huba huba" ???


----------



## Kandinata (12. März 2006)

Wetterfrosch87 am 12.03.2006 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Blade59 am 12.03.2006 14:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hu(ba) bu(ba) = baba mit  vorsatz

ist die fanzbezeichnung der barbaren


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (12. März 2006)

Kandinata am 12.03.2006 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Wetterfrosch87 am 12.03.2006 15:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke. Ich glaube, die Sprache lerne ich nie


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (13. März 2006)

Jetzt habe ich schon wieder eine Frage:

Und zwar wegen dem Kuhlevel. Als ich seinerzeit mit meinem Barbar Tristram besucht habe, fand ich da einen etwas seltsamen Gegenstand ("Wirrets Bein" oder so was in der Art). Beim Nachlesen im Internet stieß ich damals auf eine Anleitung zum Kuhlevel, zu dem ich anscheinend den "Schlüssel" gefunden hatte. Ich bin aber nie reingegangen.

Nun bin ich in Alptraum wieder in Tristram gewesen, finde diesmal aber kein Bein oder dergleichen. Gibt es etwa auf jeder Schwierigkeitsstufe ein "eigenes" Bein?

Könnte ich da auf Normal mit meinem momentanen Paladin (Stufe 4 schon rein, oder bin ich noch zu schwach?

Was mich auch verwirrt, ist folgender Ausschnitt aus indiablo.de:


> Der Kuhkönig kann wie eine Quest angesehen werden. Sobald er besiegt wird, könnt ihr das Kuhlevel nicht mehr öffnen.


Heißt das, dass man den Kuhlevel auf jedem Schwierigkeitsgrad nur solange öffnen kann, bis dieser Kuhkönig besiegt ist? Ich habe ja gehört, dass man dort gut leveln könnte, aber wenn man das nur ein paar mal öffnen kann, wäre das ja nicht so toll.




NACHTRAG:
Und dann noch was ganz anderes. Ich habe inzwischen drei Amn-Runen. Ich kann sie aber nicht verzaubern. Geht das allgemein nicht, oder liegt dass daran, dass man in Akt 2 den Horadrim-Würfel eigentlich erst finden muss, bevor man ihn benutzen kann (ich habe den aus Normal noch im Inventar)?


----------



## outlawx (13. März 2006)

Wetterfrosch87 am 13.03.2006 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> NACHTRAG:
> Und dann noch was ganz anderes. Ich habe inzwischen drei Amn-Runen. Ich kann sie aber nicht verzaubern. Geht das allgemein nicht, oder liegt dass daran, dass man in Akt 2 den Horadrim-Würfel eigentlich erst finden muss, bevor man ihn benutzen kann (ich habe den aus Normal noch im Inventar)?




wo du die runen findest ist egal, die kann man immer miteinander zur nächst höheren rune "verschmelzen". allerdings geht das mit den 3 runen nur bis zur thul.
dannach benötigst du 3 runen des gleichen typs und ein edelstein. anfangs lädierte edelsteine, später dann fehlerhafte. später braucht man auch nur noch 2 runen und nen edelstein.

3 Thul-Runen + 1 lädierter Topas   =   1 Amn-Rune 

für deine amn gilt: 3 Amn-Runen + 1 lädierter Amethyst   =  1 Sol-Rune 

3 Sol-Runen + 1 lädierter Saphir   =   1 Shael-Rune 

3 Shael-Runen +   lädierter Rubin   =   1 Dol-Rune 

und so weiter... bei indiablo nachzulesen (tips und tricks --> horadrim würfel)

ab pul braucht man nur noch 2 runen: 2 Pul-Runen + 1 fehlerhafter Diamant
  =   1 Um-Rune


----------



## Blade59 (13. März 2006)

zum kuhkönig: jupp, pro schwierigkeitslevel 1 mal möglich, allerdings nur bis du den kuhkönig besiegt hast, dann ist schicht im schacht. (ich liebe dieses muh muh). dieses level galt in früheren versionen als exp-booster, mitlerweile etwas gekappt worden.

du must allerdings zuerst einmal baal im jeweiligen schwierigkeitslevel besiegt haben, bevor dir dieses "easteregg" zur verfügung steht. es gibt auch ein spezielles kühkönigset dort zu finden. 

ach ja, du kannst das kuhlevelportal übrigens an jeder stelle im lager im ersten akt erstellen, du kommst aber immer an einer untschiedlichen stelle raus und noch ein kleiner tipp: gaaanz langsam vorgehen, denn es sind wirklich ne menge kühe, die aber erst dann aktiv werden, wenn du in ihren sichtradius kommst. früher war eine beliebte methode im online, einer sammelt (cowing) die kühe und treibt sie zu einer java oder guten bogenama und schwupps ist das level leer... *G*


----------



## Kandinata (13. März 2006)

Blade59 am 13.03.2006 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> zum kuhkönig: jupp, pro schwierigkeitslevel 1 mal möglich, allerdings nur bis du den kuhkönig besiegt hast, dann ist schicht im schacht. (ich liebe dieses muh muh). dieses level galt in früheren versionen als exp-booster, mitlerweile etwas gekappt worden.
> 
> du must allerdings zuerst einmal baal im jeweiligen schwierigkeitslevel besiegt haben, bevor dir dieses "easteregg" zur verfügung steht. es gibt auch ein spezielles kühkönigset dort zu finden.
> 
> ach ja, du kannst das kuhlevelportal übrigens an jeder stelle im lager im ersten akt erstellen, du kommst aber immer an einer untschiedlichen stelle raus und noch ein kleiner tipp: gaaanz langsam vorgehen, denn es sind wirklich ne menge kühe, die aber erst dann aktiv werden, wenn du in ihren sichtradius kommst. früher war eine beliebte methode im online, einer sammelt (cowing) die kühe und treibt sie zu einer java oder guten bogenama und schwupps ist das level leer... *G*



jep, nen barb oder assasine sind durchs level gerannt und haben alles eingesammelt ^^

bei bedarf wars dann auch ne sorc die einfach durch teleportiert ist, aber nicht so oft weil sich die meisten in die menge reingezappt haben und mit 10 schlägen platt waren


----------



## Sgod (13. März 2006)

Wetterfrosch87 am 13.03.2006 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun bin ich in Alptraum wieder in Tristram gewesen, finde diesmal aber kein Bein oder dergleichen. Gibt es etwa auf jeder Schwierigkeitsstufe ein "eigenes" Bein?


Es ist immer dasselbe Bein (also derselbe Schlüssel) und du findest es immer in Tristram durch anklicken von Wirrets Körper. (linke obere Ecke)
Du brauchst das auch nicht bis zum Schluss aufzuheben, es reicht, wenn du, nachdem du Baal besiegt hast und endlich ins Kuhlevel möchtest, nochmal kurz nach Tristram gehst und das Bein holst. Das findest du da immer wieder!


Gruß Sgod


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (14. März 2006)

Sgod am 13.03.2006 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Wetterfrosch87 am 13.03.2006 09:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin ich denn nun aber auch stark genug (soll ja relativ schwierig sein) mit meinem Stufe48-Paladin?

Und wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, ist es doch so, dass solange ich den Kuhkönig am Leben lasse, ich immer wieder in den Kuhlevel rein kann, oder?


----------



## outlawx (14. März 2006)

Wetterfrosch87 am 14.03.2006 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Sgod am 13.03.2006 22:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja so ists. solang niemand den kuhkönig tötet kann man das portal zum kuhlevel immer wieder öffnen. falls du im internet spielst solltest du aufpassen, das du alleine bist, da es immer wieder leute gibt die den könig töten. 
also ich denk mit lvl 48 und ner halbwegs guten ausrüstung kannst du dich da rein trauen. versuchs einfach mal. und nicht zu viele gruppen locken da es wirklich große massen an kühen zu töten gibt


----------



## Irathus (14. März 2006)

Cow-level mit 48 auf normal geht schon.

Aber wie gesagt langsam und lieber nicht sterben... Sonst steht die ganze horde die dich umgebracht hat, um deinen körper und du kommst nur mit komplikationen an ihn ran.

Und wieder mal ne klassische variante im sp, mf zu farmen:

Saven, portal (cow-level) aufmachen, alle killen, mf drop einsammeln und dann mit dem drop auf ein neues saven. Den alten save laden, und wieder von neuem... Und so bis die augenhöhlen leer sind. 

Arschlangweilig, dauert ewig lange, kann aber gute drops bringen. Wenn man glück hat... (Was warscheinlich nie passiert   )

Hab ich aber nie gemacht, ist nur was für freaks find ich. Das nimmt den ganzen spaß vom runnen und vom spiel. So einmal pro dl in den cowlevel mit ganzer mf ausrüstung, das ist teilweise ne herausforderung, auf hell schlafen die kühe net und hauen mächtig zu...

Mach wie du willst Frosch, aber cowlevel macht derbe laune, wenn was gutes droppt, und man dabei nicht irre farmen geht


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (15. März 2006)

Irathus am 14.03.2006 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> (...) Hab ich aber nie gemacht, ist nur was für freaks find ich. Das nimmt den ganzen spaß vom runnen und vom spiel. So einmal pro dl in den cowlevel mit ganzer mf ausrüstung, das ist teilweise ne herausforderung, auf hell schlafen die kühe net und hauen mächtig zu (...)



Was ist denn "dl"?

Und noch eine Frage: Was bedeutet denn "20% Ias" und (in anderem Zusammenhang) "leech"?


----------



## Irathus (15. März 2006)

Wetterfrosch87 am 15.03.2006 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Irathus am 14.03.2006 21:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sers,

"dl" bedeutet Difficultly Level, also die schwierigkeitsstufe (normal, nightmare, hell)

"20% Ias", auch IAS, heißt Increased Attack Speed, die geschwindigkeit deiner waffe wird erhöht um 20%. Die 5 geschwindigkeiten:

- Sehr schnell -
- Schnell -
- Normal -
- Langsam -
- Sehr Langsam -

Übrigens, nicht die schnellste waffe ist auch automatisch die beste.

"Leech" bedeutet "Life Leech"  oder "Mana Leech", auf deutsch, wo "2% mana oder leben pro schlag  absaugen" steht, das heißt dann "leech".  Oder manche benutzen diesen begriff für einen spieler, der mit hlvl chars auf nem server ist, wenig kämpft, (ab und zu mal einen schlag pro gegner), und nur exp einsammelt... Solche leute mag ich überhaupt net.   

"ik", ist Immortal King`s Set (unsterblicher könig, glaub ich, so auf deutsch)
"wf" ist Windforce, ist n unique bogen
"gf" ist Grandfather, unique 2hand schwert, sehr sehr sehr niederige droprate...
"gl" oder "glc" ist Griswold`s Legacy, das set kennst du warscheinlich schon auswendig 
"AoE" ist Area Of Damage, flächen effekt
"fcs" ist Faster Cast Rate, also schneller zaubern

Wenn dich noch linguistische probleme plagen, post rein, ich versuchs aus meinem gedächtnis rauszukratzen...


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (16. März 2006)

Irathus am 15.03.2006 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wetterfrosch87 am 15.03.2006 14:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nachdem ich jetzt (eigentlich wollte ich in den Klammern "mal wieder" schreiben, aber ich glaube, da wiederhole ich mich    ) keine Fragen mehr habe, wollte ich mich abschließend noch einmal bei euch bedanken.

Vielleicht melde ich mich ja mal wieder, wenn's dann (irgendwann) zur Hölle mit mir geht ...


----------



## Blade59 (17. März 2006)

na dann, hab mal viel spass mit deinem pala.  

@irathus: da ist aber noch ne menge d2-info in den gehirnwindunge hängen geblieben...   

ps: noch was zum "ias", hier gibt es sogenannten kappungsgrenzen, also maximalgrenzen für verschießbare pfeilmengen bzw. beim paladin der schlagfolgen. also nicht immer ist zuviel ias (achte immer auf die eigentschaften der zu sockelnden juwele, dort ist +15%ias immer gerne gesehen als zusatzeigenschaft). da meine grauen zellen ein wenig eingerostet sind, hab ich dir hier mal einen link zu einem netten und übersichtlihcen kalkulator für eben diesen für den pala auch sehr wichtigen bereich rausgesucht.

http://diablo2.ingame.de/tips/calcs/weaponspeed.php

hau rein, sozusagen.


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (26. März 2006)

Nun habe ich doch wieder eine Frage.

Es gibt (z.B. bei Zaubergegenständen) die Eigenschaft
"10 Giftschaden Dauer 3 Sekunden"

Diese Dauer von 3 Sekunden, bedeutet das, dass die 10 Schadenspunkte auf 3 Sekunden verteilt sind, oder dass alle 3 Sekunden lang ein derartiger Schaden entsteht.

Anders ausgedrückt, was ist besser:
"10 Giftschaden Dauer 3 Sekunden" oder
"10 Giftschaden Dauer 6 Sekunden"?


Was würdet ihr eigenlich vorziehen: 10 Giftschaden oder 10 Kälte/Feuer/etc Schaden?


----------



## Kandinata (26. März 2006)

Wetterfrosch87 am 26.03.2006 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun habe ich doch wieder eine Frage.
> 
> Es gibt (z.B. bei Zaubergegenständen) die Eigenschaft
> "10 Giftschaden Dauer 3 Sekunden"
> ...



früher warens "ticks"

heisst, 6 sekunden lang gibts jede sekunde einen "tick" von 10 schaden

und kälte/feuer/blitz, ist nur erhöhter schaden

heisst, ne waffe die 60-80 schaden macht und atribut "erhöhter schaden +20-100 feue/blitz/eis", heisst du machst 60-80 standard schaden und dazu pro schlag 20-100 feuer/eis/blitz

so einfach ist das

wenn ich so ein atribut nehmen würde, dann wärs wohl eis, wegen kurzzeitig einfrieren


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (26. März 2006)

Danke. Das heißt dann, dass 10 Giftschaden (Dauer 3 Sekunden) besser sind wie 10 Feuerschaden, oder?


----------



## Kandinata (26. März 2006)

Wetterfrosch87 am 26.03.2006 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke. Das heißt dann, dass 10 Giftschaden (Dauer 3 Sekunden) besser sind wie 10 Feuerschaden, oder?



nicht unbedingt, kommt auf den akt an und die resistenz der gegner 

aber damals waren auf jedenfall 6 fach gesockelte waffen und da 6 smaragde rein sehr begehrt *g*


----------



## Irathus (26. März 2006)

Kandinata am 26.03.2006 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Wetterfrosch87 am 26.03.2006 18:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also meinem wissen nach heißt 100 Giftschaden in 6 sekunden, dass der gegner im zeitraum von 6 sekunden 100 giftschaden erleidet. Die dauer zahlen addieren sich nicht, sondern es wird von ihnen der durchschnitt errechnet. Also ich hab z.b. ne waffe mit 2 mal 100 dmg in 6 sec, noch ne waffe mit 25 dmg in 4 sec, und nen charm mit 50 dmg in 3 sec. Am ende mach ich dann 200+25+50 dmg in (6+4+3) / 3 (anzal der sources) in sec. Also mach ich 275 in 11 sekunden.

Ich weiß zwar net genau, ich muss vielleicht nochmal schaun wie s geht...

Aber sag mal Kandinata, wer würde sich was anderes holen als 6fach gesockeltes item mit 6 smaragden drin? Wenn es dann 600 schaden in 6 sekunden macht? Also es heißt einmal haun und schon hat der gegner 3600 schaden in so nem kurzem zeitraum bekommen. Nich mal opa haut so viel rein. Also ich will dir ja nicht unrecht geben, aber des wär so geil, oder?


----------



## Kandinata (26. März 2006)

Irathus am 26.03.2006 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 26.03.2006 19:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damals zu patch 1.08 zeiten war das so mit den "ticks", deshalb hatte man ja eben wegen diesem schaden diese waffen gebaut

und mein druide damals hat pro treffer 6000-9000 oder so gemacht mit nem ätherischen hellslayer, also sooviel besser ist das nicht, nur kostet es am anfang nichts bevor man seine richtige ausrüstung besorgt hat


----------

